# Driveler # 70, for the ones who gave all....



## kracker (May 24, 2013)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 24, 2013)

new here ?  where is the smilie?

angel flight always stirs me inside.


----------



## StriperAddict (May 24, 2013)

Amen.  May we never forget their courage.


----------



## kracker (May 24, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> new here ?  where is the smilie?
> 
> angel flight always stirs me inside.


Sorry, I just couldn't bring myself to put up a smiley with this one.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 24, 2013)

A most excellent choice, kracker!


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 24, 2013)

All drivelers are required to have a smiley. 

Those who serve and have served deserve a smile.


----------



## KyDawg (May 24, 2013)

Goog one Mr. kracker.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 24, 2013)

Glad you came up with this one, kracker!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 24, 2013)

Time to go light the grill


----------



## Crickett (May 24, 2013)




----------



## kracker (May 24, 2013)

Thanks everybody, the song always makes my 'puter screen fuzzy.

If we can get a mod to add a smiley next to the title, have at it.
Maybe Pookie can do it for us???


----------



## slip (May 24, 2013)

Good one Kracker.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 24, 2013)

kracker said:


> Thanks everybody, the song always makes my 'puter screen fuzzy.
> 
> If we can get a mod to add a smiley next to the title, have at it.
> Maybe Pookie can do it for us???



Your wish is granted. 
Just granting wishes all over the place this afternoon. Not sure what Striper Addict thought of his though.


----------



## kracker (May 24, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Your wish is granted.
> Just granting wishes all over the place this afternoon. Not sure what Striper Addict thought of his though.


Thanks Bama


----------



## kracker (May 24, 2013)

This has to be one of the best squallin', drunk on the telephone, country songs I've heard in a long time.......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 24, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Your wish is granted.
> Just granting wishes all over the place this afternoon. Not sure what Striper Addict thought of his though.


I opened that thread up and did a lot of this


----------



## Hankus (May 24, 2013)

me an dad went, biggirl went 5.3 (course dad caught her)


----------



## Jeff C. (May 24, 2013)

Hankus said:


> me an dad went, biggirl went 5.3 (course dad caught her)






I have yet to wet a hook.


----------



## Hornet22 (May 24, 2013)

Full moon


----------



## slip (May 24, 2013)

Hankus said:


> me an dad went, biggirl went 5.3 (course dad caught her)



Nice!

I need to go fishin soon ... Just letting all the bug bites heal before i go get more.


----------



## Hankus (May 24, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I have yet to wet a hook.



you big dummy   Give ya a dollar fer the boat , since ya ain usin it 



Hornet22 said:


> Full moon



yep



slip said:


> Nice!
> 
> I need to go fishin soon ... Just letting all the bug bites heal before i go get more.



excuses excuses


----------



## slip (May 24, 2013)

Hankus said:


> excuses excuses



Dont matter how good they are, just matters how fast you think em up and how well you stick to em.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 24, 2013)

Well, you know you're a redneck when you think of a trip to the Wall's clothing outlet in Cordele as a road trip. Hope they got dockers and columbia brand pants.


----------



## KyDawg (May 24, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, you know you're a redneck when you think of a trip to the Wall's clothing outlet in Cordele as a road trip. Hope they got dockers and columbia brand pants.



Well at least you are staying close. Pick us out some where to eat down that way, that works with Keebs, Mud and whoever else. I am flexible.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 24, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Well at least you are staying close. Pick us out some where to eat down that way, that works with Keebs, Mud and whoever else. I am flexible.



When are y'all gonna come down? We are going tomorrow to hopefully do a little clothes shopping. Thanks to turkey season, i lost 16 pounds!


----------



## lilD1188 (May 25, 2013)

rhbama3 said:
			
		

> Well, you know you're a redneck when you think of a trip to the Wall's clothing outlet in Cordele as a road trip. Hope they got dockers and columbia brand pants.



I looove walls, really gotta get up there and get me some more boots!! 


_Posted  from  Gon.com  App for Android_


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 25, 2013)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 25, 2013)

Looks like a good Saturday to drown a cricket or three on my high tech cane pole.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 25, 2013)

Sure feels nice out this morning !!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 25, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sure feels nice out this morning !!





Yea it does. Headed out to the garden to pull crabgrass out from around my squash, zuchini, and cucumbers. 

Those quail are whistlin` this mornin` too. 

Good day to ya`ll on this Memorial Day weekend.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 25, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Looks like a good Saturday to drown a cricket or three on my high tech cane pole.



Hmmmmmm.....sounds like an excellent idea.



Hooked On Quack said:


> Sure feels nice out this morning !!



Sure does.



Nicodemus said:


> Yea it does. Headed out to the garden to pull crabgrass out from around my squash, zuchini, and cucumbers.
> 
> Those quail are whistlin` this mornin` too.
> 
> Good day to ya`ll on this Memorial Day weekend.



Back atcha, Nic. I haven't heard a quail around here in a long time, used to hear them regularly.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 25, 2013)

Stuck at work, bored ta deaf.  Think I'll wash the company truck.


----------



## kracker (May 25, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Stuck at work, bored ta deaf.  Think I'll wash the company truck.


Yeah, right.....I see that happening.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 25, 2013)

kracker said:


> Yeah, right.....I see that happening.






Shoulda went ahead and washed it, it's kinda warm out now . . .


----------



## rhbama3 (May 25, 2013)

I swear, what is it in a woman's DNA that when faced with a schedule of events, they immediately start screwing it up? 
I want to go to the Clothing Carnival in Unadilla. The girls want to go too. Fine, except Bubbette won't get off the puter and Allie went to eat lunch  with friends. I'm never gonna get out of here.


----------



## KyDawg (May 25, 2013)

Afternoon from Nashville Tn.(unfortunately), youngins.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 25, 2013)

We're outta here. See y'all tonight!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 25, 2013)

Got the truck washed.


3 1/2 hours to go.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 25, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I swear, what is it in a woman's DNA that when faced with a schedule of events, they immediately start screwing it up?
> I want to go to the Clothing Carnival in Unadilla. The girls want to go too. Fine, except Bubbette won't get off the puter and Allie went to eat lunch  with friends. I'm never gonna get out of here.



I'll trade situations with you. My daughter moved out a couple of weeks ago to her boyfriends. There was another couple and a single guy going to be living there. One week later and my daughter is moved back here.  Don't get me wrong, I'm glad she's back. I tried to tell her that she was making a mistake, and MizT, that it would be short-lived. 

Of course, Dad's know nothing about these things though. 





Here's the kicker though. Now that she's back and moved back in UPSTAIRS, daughter and MizT hatched some wild idea for her to move DOWNSTAIRS into Jag's room and Jag to go UPSTAIRS to her room. One week after she moved back in UPSTAIRS. 

That's happening today 



Where's that outhouse sub-forum you campaigned for?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 25, 2013)

GRRRRRRRR, evidently I have missplaced/lost 2 pairs of Costa's in the last month, down to one pair.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (May 25, 2013)

Forget the costas.
How did you catch that reef donkey with just a pair of green vice grips???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 25, 2013)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Forget the costas.
> How did you catch that reef donkey with just a pair of green vice grips???






You gotta be FAST !!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 25, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> GRRRRRRRR, evidently I have missplaced/lost 2 pairs of Costa's in the last month, down to one pair.


Can't hide money, but apparently you can lose it good enough to not find it again.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 25, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Can't hide money, but apparently you can lose it good enough to not find it again.





I bought my first pair (lost), Dawn bought me a pair (lost) and my bro gave me a pair for Christmas.


What little I have I try to take care of and keep up with, this unlike me to lose something kinda expensive. Unlike a coozie . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 25, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I bought my first pair (lost), Dawn bought me a pair (lost) and my bro gave me a pair for Christmas.
> 
> 
> What little I have I try to take care of and keep up with, this unlike me to lose something kinda expensive. Unlike a coozie . . .


I used to buy Ray Bans, Oakleys and even owned one pair of Costas. After the grief of loss or breakage I have resigned to owning $20 pairs and keeping a pair in about every place I'd need it to never have to search for my sunglasses.  Funny thing about cheap sunglasses, you bout can't destroy them and almost never lose them. It's gotta be one of Murphy's Laws or something.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 25, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I used to buy Ray Bans, Oakleys and even owned one pair of Costas. After the grief of loss or breakage I have resigned to owning $20 pairs and keeping a pair in about every place I'd need it to never have to search for my sunglasses.  Funny thing about cheap sunglasses, you bout can't destroy them and almost never lose them. It's gotta be one of Murphy's Laws or something.



Ain't that the truth!! I get an old pair that's worn out/scratched lenses, etc. and I can't break'm or lose'm, but I can't bring myself to throw them away either.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 25, 2013)

Test post from my new cell phone. This thing is the size of a phonebook. Whats an ap? Ive got 4 pages of them.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 25, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Test post from my new cell phone. This thing is the size of a phonebook. Whats an ap? Ive got 4 pages of them.



Have fun!! 

http://www.wisegeek.org/what-is-a-cell-phone-app.htm


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 25, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Test post from my new cell phone. This thing is the size of a phonebook. Whats an ap? Ive got 4 pages of them.



Look up Boat Browser you can upload pics straight from your phone.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 25, 2013)

Home at last!
What started out as a plan to take a simple trip to the Wall's outlet in Cordele for a couple of pairs of pants turned into:
Stopped by Verizon in Albany to get my cellphone contacts moved from my Blackberry to my new Samsung Note2, stopped by Striplings and got a diet dew and some jerky, then we went to Wall's in Cordele, then to Clothing Carnival in Unadilla, then to Bass Pro in Macon, then to Cracker Barrel in Macon, then headed home.
Final tally was 4 pair of pants, two shirts, three belts, 3 boxes of hevi-shot turkey shells, and two funky chickens turkey decoys.
I iz tired!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 26, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Home at last!
> What started out as a plan to take a simple trip to the Wall's outlet in Cordele for a couple of pairs of pants turned into:
> Stopped by Verizon in Albany to get my cellphone contacts moved from my Blackberry to my new Samsung Note2, stopped by Striplings and got a diet dew and some jerky, then we went to Wall's in Cordele, then to Clothing Carnival in Unadilla, then to Bass Pro in Macon, then to Cracker Barrel in Macon, then headed home.
> Final tally was 4 pair of pants, two shirts, three belts, 3 boxes of hevi-shot turkey shells, and two funky chickens turkey decoys.
> I iz tired!


Welcome to the Note II world. I love my Note II, I can actually read the screen.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 26, 2013)

Whee Sunday morn.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 26, 2013)

I'll take a Chai tea please.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 26, 2013)

Mernin......


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 26, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'll take a Chai tea please.







morning Chief,  seems like I am taking requests   

what would you have?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 26, 2013)

Today's my Friday .


----------



## Jeff C. (May 26, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning Chief,  seems like I am taking requests
> 
> what would you have?



Good Mornin, Mr. Gobblin! I ain't hard to please, how about a fried egg sammich?



Hooked On Quack said:


> Today's my Friday .



Mornin Doc!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 26, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Good Mornin, Mr. Gobblin! I ain't hard to please, how about a fried egg sammich?
> 
> 
> 
> Mornin Doc!!






Hiya Chief, whatchaya'll got planned for today and tomorrow ??


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 26, 2013)

fried egg sammich, no problem





Quack can you wash another truck I need the rain.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 26, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya Chief, whatchaya'll got planned for today and tomorrow ??



MizT is still in the process of cleanin out Jag's junk from the bedroom swap of my daughter and him yesterday. Got some kind of lil party to go to tomorrow @ neighbor's. Not much really.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 26, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> fried egg sammich, no problem
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quack pays the local tribesmen to wash his truck. The only time Quack picks up a sponge is to soak up spilt likker off da floor.


----------



## kracker (May 26, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Quack pays the local tribesmen to wash his truck. The only time Quack picks up a sponge is to soak up *spilt likker *off da floor.





Morning everybody!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 26, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Quack pays the local tribesmen to wash his truck. The only time Quack picks up a sponge is to soak up spilt likker off da floor.





Yeah, but the local tribesmen aren't allowed on company property to wash a company truck .  



That reminds me I need to have my Jeep washed and waxed.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 26, 2013)

kracker said:


> Morning everybody!



Mornin, Mr. Grandpa!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 26, 2013)




----------



## rhbama3 (May 26, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Welcome to the Note II world. I love my Note II, I can actually read the screen.


Yep, but it takes Allison to answer and text on it. I found i could open 7 tabs in a hurry without even trying. This thing has way too much stuff on it. 


gobbleinwoods said:


> fried egg sammich, no problem
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You should have cooked those eggs a little longer.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 26, 2013)

Think I'll read my book . . .


----------



## KyDawg (May 26, 2013)

Morning Youngins from Nashville.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 26, 2013)

I think some deer sausage and eggs would make a pretty doggone good lunch.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 26, 2013)

Baked bbq cheekun, collards and creamed kone . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 26, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Baked bbq cheekun, collards and creamed kone . . .





^^^^ Well that sucked .^^^^^


----------



## Jeff C. (May 26, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Yep, but it takes Allison to answer and text on it. I found i could open 7 tabs in a hurry without even trying. This thing has way too much stuff on it.
> 
> 
> You should have cooked those eggs a little longer.



I likem runny, thataway you can sop up da yeller!! 



KyDawg said:


> Morning Youngins from Nashville.



Get some of dat baby slobber for me! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Baked bbq cheekun, collards and creamed kone . . .




Frozen pizzer wiff jalapeno hot sauce!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 26, 2013)

jambalaya Was Fer lunch


----------



## Jeff C. (May 26, 2013)

Hey there Papapigmy.....hope all is well.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 26, 2013)

2nd year having a boat and i just figured out the definition, BOAT= break out another thousand!  Stewwpid corn gas! Dun gummed up my carbarayta!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 26, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> 2nd year having a boat and i just figured out the definition, BOAT= break out another thousand!  Stewwpid corn gas! Dun gummed up my carbarayta!





Sea Foam is yo friend !!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 26, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey there Papapigmy.....hope all is well.



Sure Is   How Re You And Jag?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 26, 2013)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Sure Is   How Re You And Jag?


It's a special kind of talent for a fella that will captialize the first letter in every word typed.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 26, 2013)

In-A-Gadda-Da-Vida Honey!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 26, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> In-A-Gadda-Da-Vida Honey!!


Are you saying TLP is so stoned he can't type right? Cause that was Iron Butterfly's excuse for uttering those lyrics, which were suppose to be "In the garden of Eden" until they recorded it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 26, 2013)

Reading a really good book by Nelson Demille, "Wild Fire" check it out if you like a good suspense novel.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 26, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Are you saying TLP is so stoned he can't type right? Cause that was Iron Butterfly's excuse for uttering those lyrics, which were suppose to be "In the garden of Eden" until they recorded it.





Probably overdosin on Capri Sun!



Hooked On Quack said:


> Reading a really good book by Nelson Demille, "Wild Fire" check it out if you like a good suspense novel.



Does it got any pitchers?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 26, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Probably overdosin on Capri Sun!


Shuga Hi.........


----------



## Hornet22 (May 26, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Shuga, Hi.........



Well, Hi yo selp


----------



## Jeff C. (May 26, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> Well, Hi yo selp



 Heyy, HornetcantfindhisHole!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 26, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> Well, Hi yo selp


Sittin round waitin on the race to start.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 26, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sea Foam is yo friend !!!



What is sea foam bru?


----------



## Laneybird (May 26, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sittin round waitin on the race to start.





Nice looking birddog you got there Hugh!!!


----------



## slip (May 26, 2013)

Man, work was a butt kicker today...Knew it would be though...




Sup folks...


----------



## blood on the ground (May 26, 2013)

We lawst! Im lawst! We headed to da house!


----------



## slip (May 26, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sea Foam is yo friend !!!



Sea foam is good stuff...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 26, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> What is sea foam bru?






Add it to your gas tank and it will clean your carb.  Stuff really works.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 26, 2013)

Laneybird said:


> Nice looking birddog you got there Hugh!!!


Took years of cross breeding to perfect that one.


----------



## Laneybird (May 26, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Took years of cross breeding to perfect that one.




I bet he catches everything in the air, playing fetch.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 26, 2013)

Laneybird said:


> I bet he catches everything in the air, playing fetch.


He has a bit of trouble retrieving Canada Geese.


----------



## Laneybird (May 26, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> He has a bit of trouble retrieving Canada Geese.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 26, 2013)

Anybody seen my wife ???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 26, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Anybody seen my wife ???


A few times. Whatcha wanna know?


----------



## slip (May 26, 2013)

Some cookies, a donut and a big slice of cake...Ehh, need to put on some weight anyway.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 26, 2013)

slip said:


> Some cookies, a donut and a big slice of cake...Ehh, need to put on some weight anyway.



Just had some homemade raisin bread and some pecans.


----------



## Keebs (May 26, 2013)

~sigh~ where's shuggums?? so I can let him tell me *I TOLD YOU SO* 'bout the Tracker???? Gawd, I'm so depressed..... tracker won't start, my dang Dakota....ohlawd where to start on it....... Did I say I was depressed???? 
BUT (ya'll know I'm gonna find good somewhere) I am going FISHING with my baby sis & her hubby in the morning!!!!!!!!! I am FINALLY goonnaaa put WobertWoo's jigs to da test!!!!! I is excited 'bout this!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (May 26, 2013)

Mods - I WAS NOT TRYING!!!!!!!! PROMISE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 26, 2013)

Keebs said:


> ~sigh~ where's shuggums?? so I can let him tell me *I TOLD YOU SO* 'bout the Tracker???? Gawd, I'm so depressed..... tracker won't start, my dang Dakota....ohlawd where to start on it....... Did I say I was depressed????
> BUT (ya'll know I'm gonna find good somewhere) I am going FISHING with my baby sis & her hubby in the morning!!!!!!!!! I am FINALLY goonnaaa put WobertWoo's jigs to da test!!!!! I is excited 'bout this!!!!!!!!












Keebs said:


> Mods - I WAS NOT TRYING!!!!!!!! PROMISE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (May 26, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


>


 I luvs you!!!!
still depressed though......... ~sigh~.........I need someone to take "MURPHY" from my house, PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 26, 2013)

Keebs said:


> ~sigh~ where's shuggums?? so I can let him tell me *I TOLD YOU SO* 'bout the Tracker???? Gawd, I'm so depressed..... tracker won't start, my dang Dakota....ohlawd where to start on it....... Did I say I was depressed????
> BUT (ya'll know I'm gonna find good somewhere) I am going FISHING with my baby sis & her hubby in the morning!!!!!!!!! I am FINALLY goonnaaa put WobertWoo's jigs to da test!!!!! I is excited 'bout this!!!!!!!!




You might want to fish them under a cork if the pond is shallow.


----------



## Keebs (May 26, 2013)

Hey Wobert......... went by Walls today myself..........went to da "big city" of Cordele......... got crickets, got a small pool for my ducks (got that in Rochelle) went by the Cordele Walmart & got a few things, but thought about your trip yesterday, you were ---->---<----this close to Dulieville!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 26, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I luvs you!!!!
> still depressed though......... ~sigh~.........I need someone to take "MURPHY" from my house, PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!



It will be alright. Don't worry....be happy!


----------



## kracker (May 26, 2013)

Keebs said:


> ~sigh~ where's shuggums?? so I can let him tell me *I TOLD YOU SO* 'bout the Tracker???? Gawd, I'm so depressed..... tracker won't start, my dang Dakota....ohlawd where to start on it....... Did I say I was depressed????
> BUT (ya'll know I'm gonna find good somewhere) I am going FISHING with my baby sis & her hubby in the morning!!!!!!!!! I am FINALLY goonnaaa put WobertWoo's jigs to da test!!!!! I is excited 'bout this!!!!!!!!


That sucks Keebs, it'll get better.

Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 26, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Hey Wobert......... went by Walls today myself..........went to da "big city" of Cordele......... got crickets, got a small pool for my ducks (got that in Rochelle) went by the Cordele Walmart & got a few things, but thought about your trip yesterday, you were ---->---<----this close to Dulieville!



I loved that store! Those ladies know their inventory inside and out and you couldn't ask for more helpful folks. They had some awesome turkey hunting t shirts, but didn't have my size or i'd have bought several. I still dropped a chunk of change anyway. 
Oh, i forgot to tell you.... remember the ducks that Allison bought and brought home? Well, those weren't ducks. They were GEESE!! The lady she gave them to sent her a pic and those suckers are huge!


----------



## Keebs (May 26, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> It will be alright. Don't worry....be happy!


Chief, you know of all people, I try to be that way, but right now? it ain't happin............. 


kracker said:


> That sucks Keebs, it'll get better.
> 
> Good luck tomorrow.


thanks, papakracker, I ain't been fishin with my baby sis in FOREVER, really looking forward to it, but like normal, I know she'll skunk me, but that's ok, just being together is enough.......


rhbama3 said:


> I loved that store! Those ladies know their inventory inside and out and you couldn't ask for more helpful folks. They had some awesome turkey hunting t shirts, but didn't have my size or i'd have bought several. I still dropped a chunk of change anyway.
> Oh, i forgot to tell you.... remember the ducks that Allison bought and brought home? Well, those weren't ducks. They were GEESE!! The lady she gave them to sent her a pic and those suckers are huge!


Robert, those folks are TOP NOTCH, 3 of 4 my oldest sisters girls worked there, they are GOOD Folks for sure!!
OMG on the ducks/geese!!!!!  My Papa had geese when I was growing up, they can be some of the MOST territorial things you'll EVER come across!!!!!!!!! be glad you got them gone!!!!!!  My she duck is nesting, one egg broke open, gone, nothing, hope the rest "do right" and I can tame them before they get too big, they really help keeping the horse poop scattered & the flies under control........


----------



## slip (May 26, 2013)

Don't worry Keebs it'll get better....Gotta go through the rough times to not take the good for granted.

Go enjoy being with Family and catch some fish ... The rest will work its self out.


----------



## Keebs (May 26, 2013)

slip said:


> Don't worry Keebs it'll get better....Gotta go through the rough times to not take the good for granted.
> 
> Go enjoy being with Family and catch some fish ... The rest will work its self out.


Thanks Moppett........... I know it will, but dagnabbit, I am sooo tired of "Murphy" living on my shoulder!  Somethings gotta give soon....... and my mantra continues...... "This too shall pass" and "If the Lord brings you to it, HE will see you Through It"!!
G'night Folks, and thanks for putting up with me!


----------



## slip (May 26, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Thanks Moppett........... I know it will, but dagnabbit, I am sooo tired of "Murphy" living on my shoulder!  Somethings gotta give soon....... and my mantra continues...... "This too shall pass" and "If the Lord brings you to it, HE will see you Through It"!!
> G'night Folks, and thanks for putting up with me!



I unnerstan. Dealing with my own stuff some times ya wonder if the juice is worth the squeeze.


What a lame way to word it.
But I unnerstand ... If ya need to vent, im here for ya.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 27, 2013)

Dog wanted out so I am up.   Brewed a pot for those who desire


----------



## mudracing101 (May 27, 2013)

Morning, hope everyone is enjoying their Memorial day off  I'm at work


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (May 27, 2013)

Just a drop by to shout it out....


Howdy and a BIG THANK YOU to all the Vets.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 27, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Thanks Moppett........... I know it will, but dagnabbit, I am sooo tired of "Murphy" living on my shoulder!  Somethings gotta give soon....... and my mantra continues...... "This too shall pass" and "If the Lord brings you to it, HE will see you Through It"!!
> G'night Folks, and thanks for putting up with me!


You can't beat Murphy. Murphy is a form of Law, you need to study it and practice it in order to stay one step ahead of him.


----------



## KyDawg (May 27, 2013)

Dang Keebs, I hate to hear about your run of bad luck. I hope things look better today.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 27, 2013)

Mornin kids....

Workin on Memorial day, Mud?


----------



## KyDawg (May 27, 2013)

One more day with the Grandyoungins in Nashville, then back to Kentucky, for a few days. Headed south next Sunday.  Morning, hope yall have a great Memorial Day.


----------



## Hankus (May 27, 2013)

mornin, allergies be killin me


----------



## Jeff C. (May 27, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> One more day with the Grandyoungins in Nashville, then back to Kentucky, for a few days. Headed south next Sunday.  Morning, hope yall have a great Memorial Day.



Will hook up somewhere if convenient for you.



Hankus said:


> mornin, allergies be killin me



Yep, mine have been killin me and Jag too.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 27, 2013)

Hankus said:


> mornin, allergies be killin me


Yep, the scourge of satan is blooming..........Privet.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 27, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yep, the scourge of satan is blooming..........Privet.



Can you believe some fools actually plant that stuff?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 27, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Can you believe some fools actually plant that stuff?


Some states have actually come to their senses and outlawed the commercial sale of the domestic versions of it. I wish Georgia would do the same.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 27, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin kids....
> 
> Workin on Memorial day, Mud?



As hankus would say..... Yep


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 27, 2013)

No No:


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 27, 2013)




----------



## rhbama3 (May 27, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> No No:



Did yo wife ever show up? 


Trying to get all my hunting stuff put away ( except for hog killin' and trail cams). Man, do i ever need a hoarder intervention.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 27, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Did yo wife ever show up?
> 
> 
> Trying to get all my hunting stuff put away ( except for hog killin' and trail cams). Man, do i ever need a hoarder intervention.






Yeah, I forgot she was going to a partay .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 27, 2013)

I think it's time to start drankin.
40C&DC here I come.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 27, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I think it's time to start drankin.
> 40C&DC here I come.





No No:


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 27, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> No No:


Whaaaa


----------



## Nicodemus (May 27, 2013)

Ice cold Coors.

Happy Memorial Day to my friends!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 27, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Whaaaa





Nicodemus said:


> Ice cold Coors.
> 
> Happy Memorial Day to my friends!






Well, if 2 are gonna have a drank, guess I might as well too . . . 


OUCH, you can quit twistin my arm now !!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 27, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well, if 2 are gonna have a drank, guess I might as well too . . .
> 
> 
> OUCH, you can quit twistin my arm now !!


Atta boy


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 27, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Atta boy





Ima team playa !!!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 27, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well, if 2 are gonna have a drank, guess I might as well too . . .
> 
> 
> OUCH, you can quit twistin my arm now !!



What`cha drankin`?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 27, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ima team playa !!!



Just stay out of the Political Forum right now. I'd hate to find out you play for the other team. 



Nicodemus said:


> What`cha drankin`?


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 27, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Ice cold Coors.
> 
> Happy Memorial Day to my friends!



Same to ya Nic. 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Well, if 2 are gonna have a drank, guess I might as well too . . .
> 
> 
> OUCH, you can quit twistin my arm now !!



It hurts so good don't it 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Atta boy



Happy Memorial Day Messican


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 27, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> Same to ya Nic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Happy Memorial Day to all you fellers too.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 27, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> What`cha drankin`?





Guess I'll start with a coupla shots of Crown then a ice cold Bud Light .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 27, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Guess I'll start with a coupla shots of Crown then a ice cold Bud Light .


You do know that higher quality beer doesn't require a couple of primer shots to enjoy, right?


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 27, 2013)

Started yesterday with fried sea trout and all the fixins. Today the traditional burgers, dawgs and all the goodies that go with it. Man, somebody's gunna have to roll me in to work in the AM.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 27, 2013)

Back atchyall.... 

Fixin to mozy over to da neighbor's.....good thing it's walkin distance, or a golf cart ride depending on my condition.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 27, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You do know that higher quality beer doesn't require a couple of primer shots to enjoy, right?





Hugh I've tried just about all the beer out there, and I always end back up with BL ???


Got so I don't hardly drank much beer anymore.  12 pack will last me a week, or longer. 





Oh, and a happy Memorial day to ya'll too !!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 27, 2013)

Pork and beef ribs, and some link sausage. Ain`t hardly gonna be fit to eat...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 27, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hugh I've tried just about all the beer out there, and I always end back up with BL ???
> 
> 
> Got so I don't hardly drank much beer anymore.  12 pack will last me a week, or longer.
> ...


An entire week huh?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 27, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> An entire week huh?











I thought I was doing well??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 27, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Pork and beef ribs, and some link sausage. Ain`t hardly gonna be fit to eat...


Dadgummit Nic that looks good.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 27, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dadgummit Nic that looks good.





Thanks Hugh. Sausage ain`t Carrol`s or Striplings, just some Johnsonville`s, but they purty good as a snack till the ribs get done.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 27, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Thanks Hugh. Sausage ain`t Carrol`s or Striplings, just some Johnsonville`s, but they purty good as a snack till the ribs get done.


Johnsonville's makes some good stuff. They've been advertising some pre-made burgers they've got out that I've been wantin to try. I like their seasonings.


----------



## KyDawg (May 27, 2013)

Guess it is about time for a cold beer.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 27, 2013)

Good lookin groceries Mr. Baker !!!  You shoulda throwed that elk tenderloin on there !!! 



Gonna grill some elk boogers, some jalapeno/cheese stuffed sausage some tater salat, cole slaw and onion rings.

Gonna top off the boogers with some pepper jack cheese, apple wood smoked bacon, portabella shrooms, onion and a slab of home grown mater .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 27, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Guess it is about time for a cold beer.






These guys are a bad influence on a youngun like me Mr. Charlie.



Buncha dwunks !!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 27, 2013)

Y'all are makin my gullet rumble...


----------



## Jeff C. (May 27, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Pork and beef ribs, and some link sausage. Ain`t hardly gonna be fit to eat...



Looks good Nic! I'm gonna have to settle for hamburgers and hotdogs today, probably have some good sides too! 



Speakin of shots, think I'll throw back a lil 15 yr old Glenlivet.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 27, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Good lookin groceries Mr. Baker !!!  You shoulda throwed that elk tenderloin on there !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm goin to da wrong party!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 27, 2013)

Have a Great Day Friends!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 27, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Have a Great Day Friends!!!






Backatcha Chief, be sure and give Mz T a pinch and a coupla 'o thumbs up to the Jag !!!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 27, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Good lookin groceries Mr. Baker !!!  You shoulda throwed that elk tenderloin on there !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Thought about it, but that bottomless pit of a son will be here shortly. I`m savin `that elk for the Lady and me!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 27, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Thought about it, but that bottomless pit of a son will be here shortly. I`m savin `that elk for the Lady and me!!






You romancin thang you !!!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 27, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You romancin thang you !!!





An outlaw with a romantic flair...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 27, 2013)

I have quit the yard work for the day.  Mercy why don't I have a natural area instead of a make work project?

Going to fry up the bream I caught yesterday afternoon for suppa.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 27, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> An outlaw with a romantic flair...





Might as well getcha some oysters too . . .





gobbleinwoods said:


> I have quit the yard work for the day.  Mercy why don't I have a natural area instead of a make work project?
> 
> Going to fry up the bream I caught yesterday afternoon for suppa.





Do what I did a few years back, sold ALL my lawn stuff, lawnmower, weedeater, blower etc and hire a lawn service !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 27, 2013)

Gotta get busy . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 27, 2013)

Whur'd errybuddy go?


----------



## rhbama3 (May 27, 2013)

just finished some most excellent BBQ pork that bubbette cooked in the oven. Some tater tots and jalapeno slices and all is good.
Except for her being sick as a dog all weekend.


----------



## kracker (May 27, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> just finished some most excellent BBQ pork that bubbette cooked in the oven. Some tater tots and jalapeno slices and all is good.
> Except for her being sick as a dog all weekend.


Hope bubbette gets better soon...


----------



## mudracing101 (May 27, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Thanks Hugh. Sausage ain`t Carrol`s or Striplings, just some Johnsonville`s, but they purty good as a snack till the ribs get done.



Was you trying???????





Drive by.  Pops cooked ribs. Hope all had a good day


----------



## KyDawg (May 27, 2013)

Hey Mud plan on seeing you in a few days.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 28, 2013)

take the day off and fill it with appointments.   can't even have coffee as one of the first is that visit to the plabat....plebota....phlabota.....leech to draw blood.

For those who can


----------



## mudracing101 (May 28, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Hey Mud plan on seeing you in a few days.



Where we gonna eat??

Oh morning ya'll, gonna be another busy day.


----------



## KyDawg (May 28, 2013)

Morning youngins, last day babysitting for a while.


----------



## KyDawg (May 28, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Where we gonna eat??
> 
> Oh morning ya'll, gonna be another busy day.



Think Keebs or rh gonna figure that out.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 28, 2013)

kydawg said:


> think keebs or rh gonna figure that out.



10 4


Keebs!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (May 28, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> 10 4
> 
> 
> Keebs!!!!!!!!!


 WHAT???????????


----------



## mudracing101 (May 28, 2013)

Keebs said:


> WHAT???????????



Come here.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 28, 2013)

Mornin fwiends

Went ALL weekend without lookin at da puter.
 Had to ketchup.


----------



## Keebs (May 28, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Come here.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin fwiends
> 
> Went ALL weekend without lookin at da puter.
> Had to ketchup.


I peeked in, but never logged in........... but I did catch some rays yesterday.......... ONLY thing I caught!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 28, 2013)

Mernin kids.....


----------



## mudracing101 (May 28, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin fwiends
> 
> Went ALL weekend without lookin at da puter.
> Had to ketchup.



Morning


----------



## mudracing101 (May 28, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Mernin kids.....



Jeffro


----------



## kracker (May 28, 2013)

Morning y'all..


----------



## Jeff C. (May 28, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I peeked in, but never logged in........... but I did catch some rays yesterday.......... ONLY thing I caught!



Did anyone else catch anything?



mudracing101 said:


> Jeffro



How do Mudro?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 28, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin fwiends
> 
> Went ALL weekend without lookin at da puter.
> Had to ketchup.





Warm or cold? 





kracker said:


> Morning y'all..



Moanin Grandpa...


----------



## Keebs (May 28, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Mernin kids.....





kracker said:


> Morning y'all..





Jeff C. said:


> Did anyone else catch anything?
> 
> 
> 
> How do Mudro?


yeah, sis & b-i-l caught some cats, bream & a couple bass, J caught 21 bream & a mud cat....a couple turtles, with crickets and her 22 and a few shiners.......... heehee mudcat........ oooppssss, sorry, got derailed.......... all I got was my crickets sucked off da hook!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 28, 2013)

Keebs said:


> yeah, sis & b-i-l caught some cats, bream & a couple bass, J caught 21 bream & a mud cat....a couple turtles, with crickets and her 22 and a few shiners.......... heehee mudcat........ oooppssss, sorry, got derailed.......... all I got was my crickets sucked off da hook!





How do you NOT catch fish when erybody around you IS???


----------



## Jeff C. (May 28, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> How do you NOT catch fish when erybody around you IS???



Mighta had somethin to do wiff gettin her crikets sucked off!


----------



## KyDawg (May 28, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> How do you NOT catch fish when erybody around you IS???



I don't think Keebs baited her hook. She just wanted to relax.


----------



## rydert (May 28, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Mighta had somethin to do wiff gettin her crikets sucked off!



good one chiefhole.......dat made me giggle


----------



## Jeff C. (May 28, 2013)

Gotta find sumpin to eat!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 28, 2013)

rydert said:


> good one chiefhole.......dat made me giggle




I'm da #1 hole


----------



## KyDawg (May 28, 2013)

Bout time to head back to the Bluegrass.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 28, 2013)

Got a fridge slam full of cooked groceries, can't make up my mind . . .


----------



## mudracing101 (May 28, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> How do you NOT catch fish when erybody around you IS???


Thats what i said


Jeff C. said:


> Mighta had somethin to do wiff gettin her crikets sucked off!






KyDawg said:


> I don't think Keebs baited her hook. She just wanted to relax.


I told her not to use that home made stank bait


Jeff C. said:


> Gotta find sumpin to eat!


I know what Keebs wont be eating,,.... fish


----------



## Jeff C. (May 28, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Bout time to head back to the Bluegrass.



Cows will be happy to see you.



Hooked On Quack said:


> Got a fridge slam full of cooked groceries, can't make up my mind . . .



Found some leftovas!



mudracing101 said:


> Thats what i said
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Keebs tried.....least da crikets didn die fo nuttin.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 28, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Cows will be happy to see you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Prayers for the crikets


----------



## mudracing101 (May 28, 2013)

Time to go home fo some pizza


----------



## Keebs (May 28, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> How do you NOT catch fish when erybody around you IS???


'cause I weren't dranking beer, that's the ONLY excuse I can come up with!


Jeff C. said:


> Mighta had somethin to do wiff gettin her crikets sucked off!





KyDawg said:


> I don't think Keebs baited her hook. She just wanted to relax.


 I even cut up a dang shiner........... turtles kept playing with it!


mudracing101 said:


> I know what Keebs wont be eating,,.... fish


No No: not so fast, I helped clean them things and I'll most likely cook'em, I will be participating in the chow down!


Jeff C. said:


> Found some leftovas!
> Keebs tried.....least da crikets didn die fo nuttin.





mudracing101 said:


> Prayers for the crikets



and ANOTHER  for what my lunch is today!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 28, 2013)

Chiefhole


----------



## Jeff C. (May 28, 2013)




----------



## Jeff C. (May 28, 2013)

Reckon I'll ride over to brother's and give him a hand with a new chicken coop he's building.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 28, 2013)

Reckon I'll ride over to brother's and give him a hand with a new chicken coop he's building.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 28, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Reckon I'll ride over to brother's and give him a hand with a new chicken coop he's building.





Jeff C. said:


> Reckon I'll ride over to brother's and give him a hand with a new chicken coop he's building.



What the????


----------



## Jeff C. (May 28, 2013)

Cyl!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 28, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> What the????



You can say that again.


----------



## Keebs (May 28, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> What the????





mrs. hornet22 said:


> You can say that again.


 did you see what my lunch was?!?!?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 28, 2013)

Hey ya'll..... JeffC's gonna ride over to his brothers and help him out with a new chicken coop he's building.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 28, 2013)

Keebs said:


> 'cause I weren't dranking beer, that's the ONLY excuse I can come up with!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Keebs (May 28, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hey ya'll..... JeffC's gonna ride over to his brothers and help him out with a new chicken coop he's building.


Oh, so Chief is gonna go help his brother out, huh? Good deal!


mrs. hornet22 said:


>


  I so thought of you when I pulled it out of the freezer!


----------



## kracker (May 28, 2013)




----------



## slip (May 28, 2013)

Sup folks ...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 28, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hey ya'll..... JeffC's gonna ride over to his brothers and help him out with a new chicken coop he's building.










Watching Lavell Crawford on You Tube . .


----------



## mudracing101 (May 28, 2013)

Keebs said:


> 'cause I weren't dranking beer, that's the ONLY excuse I can come up with!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Chicken Fried chicken ,,, love me some chicken fried chicken, ...  some body pm Mrs. Hawtnet and tell her you now have proof of Chicken fried chicken


mrs. hornet22 said:


>


Hey. Did you see the chicken fried chicken



kracker said:


> View attachment 732941






slip said:


> Sup folks ...



Waz happening Slip.


----------



## Keebs (May 28, 2013)

kracker said:


> View attachment 732941





slip said:


> Sup folks ...


Hiya Moppett!


mudracing101 said:


> Chicken Fried chicken ,,, love me some chicken fried chicken, ...  some body pm Mrs. Hawtnet and tell her you now have proof of Chicken fried chicken
> Hey. Did you see the chicken fried chicken


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 28, 2013)

Lavell's hilarious !!!


----------



## Keebs (May 28, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Lavell's hilarious !!!


dat's a big 'ol boy!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 28, 2013)

Just a quick afternoon drive-by from Texas.

Should have known that all heck would break loose when I left Georgia.  Customer emergency requiring three 18-wheeler loads of goods has kept me busy since last Friday morning.  Gotta begin delivering goods this week so I have been on my cellphone lining up trucks for three separate deliveries beginning on this coming Friday , Monday, and Tuesday mornings.  Thankfully, I believe that all of the details have been solved for now anyway.

Ya'll stay out of trouble in the meantime.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 28, 2013)

Howdy kids, got me 2 weeks of werkin 2nd shift ....wooohooo!
hope everyone had a nice holiday weekend!


----------



## Da Possum (May 28, 2013)

I wonder what Jeff C is doing this afternoon?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 28, 2013)

Keebs said:


> dat's a big 'ol boy!





You Tube the one's about his momma . . .






hdm03 said:


> I wonder what Jeff C is doing this afternoon?





Playin wit cheekuns ???


----------



## Keebs (May 28, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You Tube the one's about his momma . . .
> 
> Playin wit cheekuns ???


----------



## KyDawg (May 28, 2013)

Back in my Old Kentucky Home away from home and I am beat. Them youngins can wear an old man out.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 28, 2013)

kracker said:


> View attachment 732941


----------



## rhbama3 (May 28, 2013)

kracker said:


> View attachment 732941




oh, wait......


----------



## kracker (May 28, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>


It's a sad state of affairs....


----------



## rhbama3 (May 28, 2013)

We is experimenting with supper tonight:
shredded wild turkey breast, sauteed bacon and onions, a cup of cooked and shredded italian sausage, diced potatoes, heavy cream and seasonings( celery salt, pepper, salt, and simmer together for 45 minutes. Gonna top it with some italian 4 blend cheese.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 28, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> We is experimenting with supper tonight:
> shredded wild turkey breast, sauteed bacon and onions, a cup of cooked and shredded italian sausage, diced potatoes, heavy cream and seasonings( celery salt, pepper, salt, and simmer together for 45 minutes. Gonna top it with some italian 4 blend cheese.


What? No shrooms?


----------



## rhbama3 (May 28, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What? No shrooms?



I raided the fridge. Found some garlic cloves too so put two thru the garlic press. If this tastes half as good as it smells, i'll be a happy boy.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 28, 2013)

Hey....I went over to brother's today to help him out with new chicken coop!


----------



## kracker (May 28, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey....I went over to brother's today to help him out with new chicken coop!


You shoulda told us....


----------



## Hankus (May 28, 2013)

Don't know what I done caught, but it involves snot and coughing. The dangerous kinda coughing, where ya better be seated on the throne if a fit hits.


other then that I'm fine and dandy


----------



## Jeff C. (May 28, 2013)

kracker said:


> You shoulda told us....



I tried! 



Hankus said:


> Don't know what I done caught, but it involves snot and coughing. The dangerous kinda coughing, where ya better be seated on the throne if a fit hits.
> 
> 
> other then that I'm fine and dandy



Whoaaa!! Don't want that, hope you get over that mess soon.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 28, 2013)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 29, 2013)

Do you know what day it is?


----------



## Keebs (May 29, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Do you know what day it is?


 Can't be, it's my Tuesday!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 29, 2013)

Mernin kids....


----------



## Hankus (May 29, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I tried!
> 
> 
> 
> Whoaaa!! Don't want that, hope you get over that mess soon.



Well I still got the most of it today.


----------



## baldfish (May 29, 2013)

Morning folks how yall doing


----------



## kracker (May 29, 2013)

Morning folks..


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 29, 2013)

Mornin fwiends.

Getting ready to head to da beach very very soon.


----------



## Keebs (May 29, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Mernin kids....


 Chief.........


Hankus said:


> Well I still got the most of it today.


you keep that stuff over yo way!.......... hope you feel better soon!


baldfish said:


> Morning folks how yall doing


 Charlieeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!


kracker said:


> Morning folks..


 Papakracker!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin fwiends.
> 
> Getting ready to head to da beach very very soon.


 I wanna goooooooooooooo to da beach.......


----------



## Jeff C. (May 29, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin fwiends.
> 
> Getting ready to head to da beach very very soon.



Beach?


----------



## baldfish (May 29, 2013)

Keebs you been behaving or misbehaving


----------



## Keebs (May 29, 2013)

baldfish said:


> Keebs you been behaving or misbehaving


 of course!


----------



## Keebs (May 29, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Beach?


wanna lets sneak into the back of the truck & go with'em???


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 29, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Beach?


Yep. Packin my salt water fishin pole and a few bathin suits.
How's the chicken coop comin along 



baldfish said:


> Keebs you been behaving or misbehaving



I'll give ya one guess.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 29, 2013)

Keebs said:


> wanna lets sneak into the back of the truck & go with'em???



 Lez go!



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Yep. Packin my salt water fishin pole and a few bathin suits.
> How's the chicken coop comin along
> 
> 
> ...



A _few_ bathin suits??? What fo?  

Don't know, I offered my advice, that's it.


----------



## rydert (May 29, 2013)

hey ever body!!!!


----------



## rydert (May 29, 2013)

oh.....and good morning...........


----------



## rydert (May 29, 2013)

wow..........see sig line......it's gonna be a great day


----------



## Nicodemus (May 29, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin fwiends.
> 
> Getting ready to head to da beach very very soon.





I haven`t seen the beach since July 2005. I plan to hook my boat up and remedy that, soon. Somewhere between Port St Joe and Econfina. I`m ready to start back flats fishin`.


----------



## Da Possum (May 29, 2013)

rydert said:


> wow..........see sig line......it's gonna be a great day



Dear lord........ :


----------



## rydert (May 29, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Dear lord........ :



whaa??.................

you ok little fella?


----------



## Keebs (May 29, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Lez go!





rydert said:


> hey ever body!!!!


dert.........DUDE!!!!!!.............. nevamind........


Nicodemus said:


> I haven`t seen the beach since July 2005. I plan to hook my boat up and remedy that, soon. Somewhere between Port St Joe and Econfina. I`m ready to start back flats fishin`.


youtoooo.............


----------



## Nicodemus (May 29, 2013)

Keebs said:


> dert.........DUDE!!!!!!.............. nevamind........
> 
> youtoooo.............





We loaded up and headed to Mexico Beach for a couple of days. When I grabbed my fishin` tackle, I forgot my cast net and mud minnow trap and didn`t realize it till we got down there. I had to use artificial only and still ended up with half a 48 qt cooler full of flounder when we came home. That was fishin` off the pier, at the jetties, and in the salt marsh west of town. 

Also accidently hooked a monster of a gator that cleaned one of my reels of all the line.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 29, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> We loaded up and headed to Mexico Beach for a couple of days. When I grabbed my fishin` tackle, I forgot my cast net and mud minnow trap and didn`t realize it till we got down there. I had to use artificial only and still ended up with half a 48 qt cooler full of flounder when we came home. That was fishin` off the pier, at the jetties, and in the salt marsh west of town.
> 
> Also accidently hooked a monster of a gator that cleaned one of my reels of all the line.





Berkley Gulp under a popping cork is all you need !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 29, 2013)

iwillnotpostinthebeavathreadiwillnotpostinthebeavathreadiwillnotpostinthebeavathread . . .  Grrrrrrrrr.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 29, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Lez go!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I aint going to Cancun, silly Been there. 


rydert said:


> oh.....and good morning...........


New page. 


Nicodemus said:


> I haven`t seen the beach since July 2005. I plan to hook my boat up and remedy that, soon. Somewhere between Port St Joe and Econfina. I`m ready to start back flats fishin`.





hdm03 said:


> Dear lord........ :


jealous


Nicodemus said:


> We loaded up and headed to Mexico Beach for a couple of days. When I grabbed my fishin` tackle, I forgot my cast net and mud minnow trap and didn`t realize it till we got down there. I had to use artificial only and still ended up with half a 48 qt cooler full of flounder when we came home. That was fishin` off the pier, at the jetties, and in the salt marsh west of town.
> 
> Also accidently hooked a monster of a gator that cleaned one of my reels of all the line.



Good fishin round them parts!


----------



## Da Possum (May 29, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> iwillnotpostinthebeavathreadiwillnotpostinthebeavathreadiwillnotpostinthebeavathread . . .  Grrrrrrrrr.



I'm not even goin' to click on that one........


----------



## Keebs (May 29, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> We loaded up and headed to Mexico Beach for a couple of days. When I grabbed my fishin` tackle, I forgot my cast net and mud minnow trap and didn`t realize it till we got down there. I had to use artificial only and still ended up with half a 48 qt cooler full of flounder when we came home. That was fishin` off the pier, at the jetties, and in the salt marsh west of town.
> 
> Also accidently hooked a monster of a gator that cleaned one of my reels of all the line.


Mexico Beach is my all-time favorite beach...........


Hooked On Quack said:


> iwillnotpostinthebeavathreadiwillnotpostinthebeavathreadiwillnotpostinthebeavathread . . .  Grrrrrrrrr.


 yeah ya will..........


mrs. hornet22 said:


> jealous


yes


hdm03 said:


> I'm not even goin' to click on that one........


you will too.......


----------



## KyDawg (May 29, 2013)

Good morning youngins.


----------



## rydert (May 29, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> iwillnotpostinthebeavathreadiwillnotpostinthebeavathreadiwillnotpostinthebeavathread . . .  Grrrrrrrrr.





hdm03 said:


> I'm not even goin' to click on that one........



I couldn't help it......I had too...............


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 29, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Good morning youngins.






Moanin Mr. Charlie !!


----------



## KyDawg (May 29, 2013)

Morning Quack, how thing going in the MON today.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 29, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Berkley Gulp under a popping cork is all you need !!!



I`ve heard about those things and plan to try em! Thanks!! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> iwillnotpostinthebeavathreadiwillnotpostinthebeavathreadiwillnotpostinthebeavathread . . .  Grrrrrrrrr.



Please don`t. Some of those boys gonna fiddle around, and might get banned...





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Good fishin round them parts!



That`s a fact! Spent some good times out on that buoy line. 



Keebs said:


> Mexico Beach is my all-time favorite beach...........




Mine too!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 29, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Morning Quack, how thing going in the MON today.




Just waiting on 7pm Charlie, so far a good day !! 




Nicodemus said:


> I`ve heard about those things and plan to try em! Thanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...






I don't know what the inject into those Gulp's, but that is a fish catching grub !!!  The ugliest/no action looking thing you've ever seen !!  Try the "New Penny" color, ask around at the bait shop, they'll tell you the hottest colors.  Just put it on a jig head under a popping cork.

When you're finished fishing take it off the hook, because when they dry out you gotta cut 'em off !!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 29, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just waiting on 7pm Charlie, so far a good day !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Thanks Bro! Are they really as good as live bait?


----------



## mudracing101 (May 29, 2013)

rydert said:


> oh.....and good morning...........


Mornin Dirt, good try


Hooked On Quack said:


> iwillnotpostinthebeavathreadiwillnotpostinthebeavathreadiwillnotpostinthebeavathread . . .  Grrrrrrrrr.






KyDawg said:


> Good morning youngins.


Mornin



Keebs said:


> Mexico Beach is my all-time favorite beach...........
> 
> yeah ya will..........
> 
> ...


I'm ready for another vacation


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 29, 2013)

rydert said:


> I couldn't help it......I had too...............




Yeah, and your post went POOOOOOOF !!!!  idjithole..





Nicodemus said:


> Thanks Bro! Are they really as good as live bait?






That's a FACT Nic,  dangdest thing I've ever seen.  They ain't cheap, 'bout a dollar a pop, but they're tough and stay on the jighead good.


I got schooled by a bud when they first came out, he outfished me 10-1  'til I begged some off him !!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 29, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> That's a FACT Nic,  dangdest thing I've ever seen.  They ain't cheap, 'bout a dollar a pop, but they're tough and stay on the jighead good.
> 
> 
> I got schooled by a bud when they first came out, he outfished me 10-1  'til I begged some off him !!



I will be gettin` some. Live bait has always been a pain in saltwater, to me. 

I used to fish the flats in a 1448 flat bottom boat with a 20 horse motor. I reckon my 1652 semiV with a 40 will do ok.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 29, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> I will be gettin` some. Live bait has always been a pain in saltwater, to me.
> 
> I used to fish the flats in a 1448 flat bottom boat with a 20 horse motor. I reckon my 1652 semiV with a 40 will do ok.






Lemme know how you like 'em.  Boat'll do just fine !!   Back in the early '80's I fished out of a 12' jon boat with a 9.9 !!  Gotta a lil tricky at times . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 29, 2013)

Hey Glenn2399, quit lurking and start posting bro !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 29, 2013)

Garden salad with turkey breast sliced into it, cheese, sliced maters, broccoli and shrooms . . .


----------



## Hankus (May 29, 2013)

dunno what I'm havin fer lunch, don't much matter caue I cain taste it


----------



## Keebs (May 29, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Garden salad with turkey breast sliced into it, cheese, sliced maters, broccoli and shrooms . . .


I'll trade ya, I love me some loaded salads!


Hankus said:


> dunno what I'm havin fer lunch, don't much matter caue I cain taste it


----------



## Nicodemus (May 29, 2013)

Combinin` wheat behind the house right now. After watchin` that fire in the field in front of the house yesterday, and as dry as it is, I`m headed out back to drag hoses and water the place down. Ain`t nothin` between us and the field back there but a fence. Can`t take a chance on the place burnin` up.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 29, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I'll trade ya, I love me some loaded salads!




Whatchagot ???






Nicodemus said:


> Combinin` wheat behind the house right now. After watchin` that fire in the field in front of the house yesterday, and as dry as it is, I`m headed out back to drag hoses and water the place down. Ain`t nothin` between us and the field back there but a fence. Can`t take a chance on the place burnin` up.





That ain't good . . .


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 29, 2013)

Deer blackstrap marinated and grilled medium rare, sliced paper thin. Sautéed peppers and onions. Melted cheese all on fresh French bread. MMMMMMM


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 29, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> Deer blackstrap marinated and grilled medium rare, sliced paper thin. Sautéed peppers and onions. Melted cheese all on fresh French bread. MMMMMMM





Ain't nobody beating that menu !!!


----------



## rydert (May 29, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yeah, and your post went POOOOOOOF !!!!  idjithole..


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 29, 2013)

Now I need a nap but got to get back to work


----------



## Hornet22 (May 29, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Berkley Gulp under a popping cork is all you need !!!



They make anything for fishin in the surf?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 29, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> They make anything for fishin in the surf?






Not sure, never surf fished before ????  If ya'll use shrimp, or other live bait you could substitute for Gulps .


----------



## Nicodemus (May 29, 2013)

Water where it will be needed first, boat hooked to truck, The Redhead settin` on ready and worried about her chickens, and we wait...


----------



## Jeff C. (May 29, 2013)

I'm out here diggin a hole in rocky red dirt and y'all in here talkin bout the beach, fishin, backstrap, and da beva!! Gimme a break!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 29, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> They make anything for fishin in the surf?



I looked up Berkeley surf fishing baits Chris, didn see much. Did see a soft squid though.


----------



## Keebs (May 29, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whatchagot ???
> That ain't good . . .


had leftova hamburger helper......


Sterlo58 said:


> Deer blackstrap marinated and grilled medium rare, sliced paper thin. Sautéed peppers and onions. Melted cheese all on fresh French bread. MMMMMMM


drooooling!!!!!!!!!! 


Hooked On Quack said:


> Ain't nobody beating that menu !!!


got that right!


Nicodemus said:


> Water where it will be needed first, boat hooked to truck, The Redhead settin` on ready and worried about her chickens, and we wait...


 hope ya don't need it, but at least you're prepared!


Jeff C. said:


> I'm out here diggin a hole in rocky red dirt and y'all in here talkin bout the beach, fishin, backstrap, and da beva!! Gimme a break!!


 I know, right?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 29, 2013)

Keebs said:


> had leftova hamburger helper......
> 
> drooooling!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



I think I shut'em up!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 29, 2013)

Back to diggin


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 29, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I think I shut'em up!!






Chiefhole . . . No No:


----------



## Nicodemus (May 29, 2013)

Keebs said:


> had leftova hamburger helper......
> 
> drooooling!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...





You see those pictures I took late yesterday evening?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 29, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I think I shut'em up!!



gangsta. No No:

I been over there lookin at this here Gulp bait and reading reviews and such. We use skrimp and squid and cut bait. Gonna do some night fishin this year. 
I feel sure I'm gonna catch a 8 foot shark.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 29, 2013)

afternoon, peopleses!
Home from work and got some chicken breasts baking in the oven with some portabella shrooms. 30 minutes and some cheese and i'll be all set for nap time.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 29, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Chiefhole . . . No No:






I'm juss a little slow.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 29, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> gangsta. No No:
> 
> I been over there lookin at this here Gulp bait and reading reviews and such. We use skrimp and squid and cut bait. Gonna do some night fishin this year.
> I feel sure I'm gonna catch a 8 foot shark.



Make sure to send me some pics on my phone of the sharks you catch


----------



## Keebs (May 29, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I think I shut'em up!!





Hooked On Quack said:


> Chiefhole . . . No No:





Nicodemus said:


> You see those pictures I took late yesterday evening?





mrs. hornet22 said:


> gangsta. No No:
> 
> I been over there lookin at this here Gulp bait and reading reviews and such. We use skrimp and squid and cut bait. Gonna do some night fishin this year.
> I feel sure I'm gonna catch a 8 foot shark.


shark is good!


rhbama3 said:


> afternoon, peopleses!
> Home from work and got some chicken breasts baking in the oven with some portabella shrooms. 30 minutes and some cheese and i'll be all set for nap time.


drooling again!!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 29, 2013)

Ribs, sweet corn on the cob., mac and cheese


----------



## mudracing101 (May 29, 2013)

Back to work


----------



## Keebs (May 29, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> You see those pictures I took late yesterday evening?


ohlawd, no WONDER you got prepared!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 29, 2013)

Hey keebs, call me


----------



## Nicodemus (May 29, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I think I shut'em up!!





Nah, it was me. The threadkiller. They don`t like me much either, I don`t think.


----------



## Keebs (May 29, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Ribs, sweet corn on the cob., mac and cheese





mudracing101 said:


> Hey keebs, call me


whatchawantmetocallyou????


Nicodemus said:


> Nah, it was me. The threadkiller. They don`t like me much either, I don`t think.


hush that now, ya hear?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 29, 2013)

That salit didn't last too long, I'm hawngray .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 29, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Nah, it was me. The threadkiller. They don`t like me much either, I don`t think.



 That's what H22 calls himself.


----------



## stringmusic (May 29, 2013)




----------



## rydert (May 29, 2013)

stringmusic said:


>



wha sa matter lil fella


----------



## stringmusic (May 29, 2013)

rydert said:


> wha sa matter lil fella



My ketchup was hot when I et lunch.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 29, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Nah, it was me. The threadkiller. They don`t like me much either, I don`t think.



Hey, take me fishing in that boat and i'll be your friend


----------



## mudracing101 (May 29, 2013)




----------



## Jeff C. (May 29, 2013)

What'd I miss?


----------



## Nicodemus (May 29, 2013)

stringmusic said:


>




Problems?



mudracing101 said:


> Hey, take me fishing in that boat and i'll be your friend



I thought we were friends?


----------



## Keebs (May 29, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey, take me fishing in that boat and i'll be your friend


I don't think he wants you to be his frwiend.........


----------



## rydert (May 29, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> What'd I miss?



well..........................

nic is a threadkiller.......

strang don't like hot ketchup.......

mudhole is a suck up.......and likes popcoan...



nothing much really


----------



## rydert (May 29, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> What'd I miss?



oh.......and Keebs wasn't trying


----------



## Jeff C. (May 29, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Chiefhole . . . No No:



Sho is....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 29, 2013)

I HATE a yellar fly with a passion.  One just left a welp on me, 'bout knocked myself out tryin to kill 'em .


----------



## rydert (May 29, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Sho is....



you really is Chief Hole............


is that a dirt clod I see?..................


----------



## Nicodemus (May 29, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I HATE a yellar fly with a passion.  One just left a welp on me, 'bout knocked myself out tryin to kill 'em .





Yep, they bad down here in these swamps.

Nice day though, ain`t it. Long as my place don`t get burnt down later today.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 29, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Sho is....




Ground looks kinda hard Chiefhole ???  You messin wit an irragation system ??





Nicodemus said:


> Yep, they bad down here in these swamps.
> 
> Nice day though, ain`t it. Long as my place don`t get burnt down later today.





Too purty to be stuck at work til 7pm.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 29, 2013)

rydert said:


> you really is Chief Hole............
> 
> 
> is that a dirt clod I see?..................



#1 without even tryin!!! 

Nah, just some ry dert 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Ground looks kinda hard Chiefhole ???  You messin wit an irragation system ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, not really, but one of those is a irrigation trunk line and the other is the water line to my house. I want to add a spigot to the irrigation trunk line and put it a valve box right there at the garden. I have a miniature irrigation system for veggie garden. 

Problem is I can't tell which one is which


----------



## Jeff C. (May 29, 2013)

Oh btw Quack, that was some tightly packed, rocky, red, ry dert.


----------



## Da Possum (May 29, 2013)

Derthole


----------



## stringmusic (May 29, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Problems?


Big time!.....


stringmusic said:


> My ketchup was hot when I et lunch.


----------



## T.P. (May 29, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> #1 without even tryin!!!
> 
> Nah, just some ry dert
> 
> ...


Cut one in half and you will figger it out!


----------



## stringmusic (May 29, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Sho is....



Is that where the hole needed to be dug, or did you juss dig it there cause it was in da shade?


----------



## T.P. (May 29, 2013)

Or do they both have water on them?


----------



## mudracing101 (May 29, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Problems?
> 
> 
> 
> I thought we were friends?


We are, i'll get my rod and reel


Jeff C. said:


> #1 without even tryin!!!
> 
> Nah, just some ry dert
> 
> ...


Ya workin to hard Jeff.






later ya'll, lets go Keebs.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 29, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Cut one in half and you will figger it out!



I almost did, but I would prefer it to be in the irrigation line. It has a back flow preventer in it up at the meter.



stringmusic said:


> Is that where the hole needed to be dug, or did you juss dig it there cause it was in da shade?



More or less where I wanted it, they make a 90 within a couple of inches from there. It's just on the edge of my lil veggie garden and about 4-5 ft off of a concrete slab.



T.P. said:


> Or do they both have water on them?



Both have water on them. I tried draining the lines then turn water back on to see if I could feel the line refilling, still couldn't tell.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 29, 2013)

Got one more trick up my sleeve, gonna go try it out!


----------



## Keebs (May 29, 2013)

rydert said:


> oh.......and Keebs wasn't trying


 I weren't!


Jeff C. said:


> Sho is....





mudracing101 said:


> later ya'll, lets go Keebs.





Jeff C. said:


> Got one more trick up my sleeve, gonna go try it out!


 need me to hold yur beer...............


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 29, 2013)

Just a drive-by from Texas this afternoon.  

I ate at Cheddar's for lunch today and I have been stuffed all afternoon and need a nap just to recuperate.


----------



## slip (May 29, 2013)

Work .... T'was work ....

Hows yall.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 29, 2013)

slip said:


> Work .... T'was work ....
> 
> Hows yall.



Trying to get motivated to find all my tools and get my trailer and 4-wheeler ready for the weekend. Got a lot of stands and feeders to pull before the timber starts falling on the lease. I am really not looking forward to this.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 29, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Got one more trick up my sleeve, gonna go try it out!




Stand by for a "Pookie" moment . . . 





slip said:


> Work .... T'was work ....
> 
> Hows yall.






Waitin on 7pm lil bro.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 29, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I weren't!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No thanks...I managed wiff one hand! 





slip said:


> Work .... T'was work ....
> 
> Hows yall.



Not bad, slip.....you kosher? 

Hey man, for da record, last night Jag said, "I bet slip don't know I'm growing citrus trees." I told him, "no he probably doesn't", and he asked me to tell you.  So there!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 29, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Stand by for a "Pookie" moment . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I haven't had an accident in hours!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 29, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Stand by for a "Pookie" moment . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I actually figgered it out, Doc!! 

It's no longer a ry derthole, now it's a mudhole. 

Fixin to go bail it out and button it up!


----------



## slip (May 29, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Trying to get motivated to find all my tools and get my trailer and 4-wheeler ready for the weekend. Got a lot of stands and feeders to pull before the timber starts falling on the lease. I am really not looking forward to this.


I need to find the motivation to get my salt block, a little corn and a camera out here real soon .... Its just a long walk, that stuff is really heavy and its hot ..... 

Laziness aside if its even going to be worth doing, its gotta get done soon.


Hooked On Quack said:


> Stand by for a "Pookie" moment . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seems like the closer you get to leaving the slower the clock goes...


Jeff C. said:


> No thanks...I managed wiff one hand!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



All is well here

What kinda citrus trees?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 29, 2013)

slip said:


> I need to find the motivation to get my salt block, a little corn and a camera out here real soon .... Its just a long walk, that stuff is really heavy and its hot .....
> 
> Laziness aside if its even going to be worth doing, its gotta get done soon.
> 
> ...



I have no earthly idea! Whatever fruit/citrus he's been eating.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 29, 2013)

slip said:


> I need to find the motivation to get my salt block, a little corn and a camera out here real soon .... Its just a long walk, that stuff is really heavy and its hot .....
> 
> Laziness aside if its even going to be worth doing, its gotta get done soon.
> 
> ...



what you putting out a salt block and corn for? This time of year nothing but hogs are gonna hit corn. The deer might hit the salt though.
 If we can get the stands down and still have any energy left, we'll put up a couple of hog killing stations. The timber cutting should concentrate the pork rats in what wet bottoms are left. Get some feeders up to put them on a schedule and we should wear them out.


----------



## Hankus (May 29, 2013)

feel like death suckin on a lifesaver


----------



## rhbama3 (May 29, 2013)

Hankus said:


> feel like death suckin on a lifesaver



You might better switch to the bottle of Southern Comfort.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 29, 2013)

Hankus said:


> feel like death suckin on a lifesaver


Well quit suckin on da lifesaver!!!


----------



## slip (May 29, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I have no earthly idea! Whatever fruit/citrus he's been eating.


 Well in a few years you'll know!


rhbama3 said:


> what you putting out a salt block and corn for? This time of year nothing but hogs are gonna hit corn. The deer might hit the salt though.
> If we can get the stands down and still have any energy left, we'll put up a couple of hog killing stations. The timber cutting should concentrate the pork rats in what wet bottoms are left. Get some feeders up to put them on a schedule and we should wear them out.


Was gunna put the corn around the block so get them in on it....Just wanna get a few pics and see whats around.


Hankus said:


> feel like death suckin on a lifesaver


Well that aint good...


----------



## blood on the ground (May 29, 2013)

Howdy party people!  I sure miss the early to bed early to rise days


----------



## slip (May 29, 2013)

Cant never drink nothing....


JUST took a shower, got on clean clothes  ... one sip of this milkshake and im already wearing some of it...


----------



## kracker (May 29, 2013)

slip said:


> Cant never drink nothing....
> 
> 
> JUST took a shower, got on clean clothes  ... one sip of this milkshake and im already wearing some of it...


Obie has a spare bib he'll share


----------



## Hankus (May 29, 2013)

slip said:


> Cant never drink nothing....
> 
> 
> JUST took a shower, got on clean clothes  ... one sip of this milkshake and im already wearing some of it...



need a sippy cup do we


----------



## slip (May 29, 2013)

kracker said:


> Obie has a spare bib he'll share





Hankus said:


> need a sippy cup do we



Knew I could count on yall.


Its a good thing I wear a red shirt at work .... Red Powerade doesn't show.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 30, 2013)

Welcome to being vertical


----------



## rydert (May 30, 2013)

Goot morning .....I think I just saw a beaver in my pond .....I'm gonna go and see if I can get my picture taken with it......


----------



## Jimmy Ray (May 30, 2013)

I always like to post behind Rye-Dirt


----------



## Jimmy Ray (May 30, 2013)

rydert said:


> Goot morning .....I think I just saw a beaver in my pond .....I'm gonna go and see if I can get my picture taken with it......



Beavers can be dangerous, proceed with caution.


----------



## rydert (May 30, 2013)

Jimmy Ray said:


> I always like to post behind Rye-Dirt



it's rydert.........







Jimmy Ray said:


> Beavers can be dangerous, proceed with caution.



yep.....especially ones with big teef......


----------



## Jimmy Ray (May 30, 2013)

rydert said:


> it's rydert.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's what I said... rye+dirt=rydert 

They all have big teef you idjit.


----------



## rydert (May 30, 2013)

Jimmy Ray said:


> That's what I said... rye+dirt=rydert
> 
> They all have big teef you idjit.


----------



## Jimmy Ray (May 30, 2013)

rydert said:


>



Bless yo heart


----------



## Jeff C. (May 30, 2013)

Mornin kids.....


----------



## Jimmy Ray (May 30, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin kids.....



You avatar scares me.


----------



## Hankus (May 30, 2013)

mornin, feel pert near alive today, mebbe Igot this whipped


----------



## Da Possum (May 30, 2013)

Good morning


----------



## stringmusic (May 30, 2013)

rydert said:


> Goot morning .....I think I just saw a beaver in my pond .....I'm gonna go and see if I can get my picture taken with it......



That is a very interesting story about a beaver.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 30, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> That is a very interesting story about a beaver.






You should make a video about it . . .





'Morning folks !! Today's my Thursday .


----------



## Jeff C. (May 30, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You should make a video about it . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pullin one of those long run 12's?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 30, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Pullin one of those long run 12's?






Yup, I'm either waiting on 7pm, or 7am .





Didja get your irrigation system fixed ??


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 30, 2013)

mornin


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Jeff C. (May 30, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yup, I'm either waiting on 7pm, or 7am .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, got the spigot and valve box installed and filled back in. Just gotta set up mini irrigation line and place around garden veggies. It just lays on top and attaches to spigot, that way it is removable for tilling the following season.

Did wind up with a Pookie boo boo though. While pushing the T onto both ends of cut line, skin between thumb and forefinger got pinched between the two. Got a huge blood blister


----------



## Jeff C. (May 30, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> mornin



Mornin gal friend. Reckon where da keebs is?


----------



## Nicodemus (May 30, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah, got the spigot and valve box installed and filled back in. Just gotta set up mini irrigation line and place around garden veggies. It just lays on top and attaches to spigot, that way it is removable for tilling the following season.
> 
> Did wind up with a Pookie boo boo though. While pushing the T onto both ends of cut line, skin between thumb and forefinger got pinched between the two. Got a huge blood blister





You better go ahead and lance that. 


Mornin` folks.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 30, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin gal friend. Reckon where da keebs is?


Mornin 
Don't know. It IS Thirsty Thursday. You reckon her and Mud done started without us


Nicodemus said:


> You better go ahead and lance that.
> 
> 
> Mornin` folks.



Aint that da truff. Go ahead and get the drill sterilized. 

Mornin' you.


----------



## T.P. (May 30, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Did wind up with a Pookie boo boo though. While pushing the T onto both ends of cut line, skin between thumb and forefinger got pinched between the two. Got a huge blood blister


It'll heal quicker if you bite it off with yer teeth.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 30, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin
> Don't know. It IS Thirsty Thursday. You reckon her and Mud done started without us
> 
> 
> ...




Mornin`, Miss Mandy.  

I use a sliver of obsidian with alchohol poured over it. It`s so sharp the victi...patient never feels the cut.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 30, 2013)

T.P. said:


> It'll heal quicker if you bite it off with yer teeth.





Nicodemus said:


> Mornin`, Miss Mandy.
> 
> I use a sliver of obsidian with alchohol poured over it. It`s so sharp the victi...patient never feels the cut.



Your cure sounds much better. Jeffro, you might wanna take a trip South.


----------



## rydert (May 30, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah, got the spigot and valve box installed and filled back in. Just gotta set up mini irrigation line and place around garden veggies. It just lays on top and attaches to spigot, that way it is removable for tilling the following season.
> 
> Did wind up with a Pookie boo boo though. While pushing the T onto both ends of cut line, skin between thumb and forefinger got pinched between the two. Got a huge blood blister



Is that dirt clods I see?...........



hey mrs. hawnet


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 30, 2013)

rydert said:


> Is that dirt clods I see?...........
> 
> 
> 
> hey mrs. hawnet



hey dirt


----------



## Jeff C. (May 30, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> You better go ahead and lance that.
> 
> 
> Mornin` folks.



Probably should.....done poked it twice with a needle, keeps fillin back up. 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin
> Don't know. It IS Thirsty Thursday. You reckon her and Mud done started without us
> 
> 
> ...



They probly up to somthin, notice neither one of 'em have been here.



T.P. said:


> It'll heal quicker if you bite it off with yer teeth.



I done sucked it dry twiced.



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Your cure sounds much better. Jeffro, you might wanna take a trip South.



Nic can cut me from here if he wants to. 



rydert said:


> Is that dirt clods I see?...........
> 
> 
> 
> hey mrs. hawnet



I busted 'em up on your behalf, told you yesterday they just ry dert now.


----------



## kracker (May 30, 2013)

Morning..

Friday Night Lights just came on, be back in a couple of hours.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 30, 2013)

krackerhole.


----------



## KyDawg (May 30, 2013)

Thursday morning youngins.


----------



## Da Possum (May 30, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> krackerhole.



That makes me giggle


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 30, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> That makes me giggle





Me too !


----------



## rydert (May 30, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> That makes me giggle



speaking of giggling..........anybody seen mudhole?.....

reckon him and ole nic is fishing?.......


----------



## Jeff C. (May 30, 2013)

Lotta holes around here.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 30, 2013)

Venison meat loaf stuffed jalapenos, shrooms and onions, peas and butterbeans with collards on da side . 



Gotta feeling after eating all that, things are gonna "livin" up out here in the MON . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (May 30, 2013)

How bout sliphole?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 30, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Venison meat loaf stuffed jalapenos, shrooms and onions, peas and butterbeans with collards on da side .
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta feeling after eating all that, things are gonna "livin" up out here in the MON . . .


Grilled brat wiff some stone ground chili musturd the boy brought back from da mountains. That stuff is da bomb.


Jeff C. said:


> How bout sliphole?


----------



## blood on the ground (May 30, 2013)

We just put a pile of bream in the freezer....happy happy happy


----------



## Keebs (May 30, 2013)

I hope this junk isn't what Beerkus has had........... sinus headache, sore throat, coughin my head off & my ears popping..............


----------



## rydert (May 30, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I hope this junk isn't what Beerkus has had........... sinus headache, sore throat, coughin my head off & my ears popping..............



sorry Keebs

hope ya get to feeling better.............


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 30, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> We just put a pile of bream in the freezer....happy happy happy


When's the fish fry


Keebs said:


> I hope this junk isn't what Beerkus has had........... sinus headache, sore throat, coughin my head off & my ears popping..............



I sawry.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 30, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I hope this junk isn't what Beerkus has had........... sinus headache, sore throat, coughin my head off & my ears popping..............




Hope you feel betta SOON !!!  (Likker helps) 





mrs. hornet22 said:


> When's the fish fry
> 
> 
> I sawry.







Hornethole .


----------



## rydert (May 30, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hornethole .



that really made me giggle


----------



## Jeff C. (May 30, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I hope this junk isn't what Beerkus has had........... sinus headache, sore throat, coughin my head off & my ears popping..............



I knewed you was sick.....or figgered you was, not posting! 

Get well soon!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 30, 2013)

OH!!

 <------------Noodle stuff!

Got da Jag cuttin


----------



## kracker (May 30, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> OH!!
> 
> <------------Noodle stuff!
> 
> Got da Jag cuttin


When The Jag gives you his bill, he'll be the one


----------



## Jeff C. (May 30, 2013)

kracker said:


> When The Jag gives you his bill, he'll be the one



Said he made 4 million yesterday!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 30, 2013)

Better go help him out, reduce my bill.


----------



## rydert (May 30, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Better go help him out, reduce my bill.



good luck..........


----------



## kracker (May 30, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Said he made 4 million yesterday!


----------



## rydert (May 30, 2013)

well.......look at me........see sig line


----------



## mudracing101 (May 30, 2013)

I see a mass banning coming on


----------



## Hankus (May 30, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I see a mass banning coming on



ya know I'm thinkin you may be on to something


----------



## Hankus (May 30, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I hope this junk isn't what Beerkus has had........... sinus headache, sore throat, coughin my head off & my ears popping..............



if it is that's the pregame. Hope its jus a qwik allergy bug thing


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 30, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Said he made 4 million yesterday!


Jag told me he was worff a lot of $$. I bewieve him now. 


rydert said:


> well.......look at me........see sig line


No No:


mudracing101 said:


> I see a mass banning coming on


zat why yous layin low today


Hankus said:


> ya know I'm thinkin you may be on to something



Why you wanna get Keebs all sick. 
Glad you'r feelin betta.


----------



## Hornet22 (May 30, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I see a mass banning coming on



Did ya get the scoop wen ya'll went fishing together?


----------



## rydert (May 30, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> Did ya get the scoop wen ya'll went fishing together?


----------



## Hankus (May 30, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Jag told me he was worff a lot of $$. I bewieve him now.
> 
> No No:
> 
> ...



weren't my fault, she knew better than to quote me when I was sickly


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 30, 2013)

keebsissicklyandneedssomemeds

hope you feel better.

sure got sticky out there today.  rain must be on the way soon.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 30, 2013)

Hankus said:


> weren't my fault, she knew better than to quote me when I was sickly



tru dat


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 30, 2013)

It be HOT out dat doh . .


----------



## Hankus (May 30, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> It be HOT out dat doh . .



yep, its gonna be bad tomorrow on me


----------



## rydert (May 30, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> It be HOT out dat doh . .



yep, it's hot Quackhole.......won't take butt a couple of minutes out there and you be stankin.........


----------



## blood on the ground (May 30, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> When's the fish fry
> 
> 
> I sawry.



Soon shweety


----------



## stringmusic (May 30, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I see a mass banning coming on



Who do you thank is gonna get banned?


----------



## KyDawg (May 30, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> It be HOT out dat doh . .



I am looking forward to some hot south Georgia weather. I hope the gnats are out in force next week.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 30, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I am looking forward to some hot south Georgia weather. I hope the gnats are out in force next week.





They are. As fine a crop as I`ve ever seen. Almost as bad as they are in Dog Days.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 30, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I am looking forward to some hot south Georgia weather. I hope the gnats are out in force next week.



Don't forget to wear shorts and flip flops. I'd hate for you to not experience the no-see-ums too.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 30, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> They are. As fine a crop as I`ve ever seen. Almost as bad as they are in Dog Days.



yessir, the bugs are bad already. Even seen some yellow flies and those usually don't become a problem till late July!


----------



## stringmusic (May 30, 2013)

That sho is a purdy tom in your avatar Bama, those wing feathers look white as snow!


----------



## Hankus (May 30, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I am looking forward to some hot south Georgia weather. I hope the gnats are out in force next week.



hoss I dont bleve you'll be disappointed


----------



## KyDawg (May 30, 2013)

I have won several gnat slapping contest down in Bay Georgia.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 30, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> That sho is a purdy tom in your avatar Bama, those wing feathers look white as snow!



Don't remind me. To say i've regretted not getting full mounts on both my birds this year is an understatement. I lightened the pic a little, but he had a lot less black barred wing feathers than usual. He really was a pretty bird!


----------



## Hankus (May 30, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I have won several gnat slapping contest down in Bay Georgia.



hat or bare  hand 



rhbama3 said:


> Don't remind me. To say i've regretted not getting full mounts on both my birds this year is an understatement. I lightened the pic a little, but he had a lot less black barred wing feathers than usual. He really was a pretty bird!



wallet dont regret it though


----------



## stringmusic (May 30, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Don't remind me. To say i've regretted not getting full mounts on both my birds this year is an understatement. I lightened the pic a little, but he had a lot less black barred wing feathers than usual. He really was a pretty bird!





Hankus said:


> wallet dont regret it though



 That's what I was gonna say. The money folks want for a full mount turkey these days is more than I want to spend.

I thank Bama's in the medical field of some sort though, he makes all kinds of money.


----------



## KyDawg (May 30, 2013)

Hankus said:


> hat or bare  hand
> 
> 
> 
> wallet dont regret it though



Bare hand, I couldn't afford the gear rquired to move to hat class.


----------



## Hankus (May 30, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> That's what I was gonna say. The money folks want for a full mount turkey these days is more than I want to spend.
> 
> I thank Bama's in the medical field of some sort though, he makes all kinds of money.



I've eaten bologna sammiches fer a month to help pay fer a mount so I ain got but a lil room to talk


----------



## Hankus (May 30, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Bare hand, I couldn't afford the gear rquired to move to hat class.



I ain never won one of them contests, but i have placed in bare hand, ball cap and straw hat. Probably woulda won the straw hat one, but they deducted points fer cussin. Dadgum yankee rules


----------



## rydert (May 30, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I have won several gnat slapping contest down in Bay Georgia.



didn't you win some chicken races down that way too?.......


----------



## rhbama3 (May 30, 2013)

Hankus said:


> hat or bare  hand
> 
> 
> 
> wallet dont regret it though


This is true. Got the Capes boraxed and the full legs injected with Balmex. I sure hope they turn out good!


stringmusic said:


> That's what I was gonna say. The money folks want for a full mount turkey these days is more than I want to spend.
> 
> I thank Bama's in the medical field of some sort though, he makes all kinds of money.



Believe it or not, there are all kinds of high stress/low pay in the medical field. The wife and kids keep the wallet light anyway.


----------



## stringmusic (May 30, 2013)

Hankus said:


> I've eaten bologna sammiches fer a month to help pay fer a mount so I ain got but a lil room to talk





rhbama3 said:


> This is true. Got the Capes boraxed and the full legs injected with Balmex. I sure hope they turn out good!
> 
> 
> Believe it or not, there are all kinds of high stress/low pay in the medical field. The wife and kids keep the wallet light anyway.


----------



## Hankus (May 30, 2013)

rydert said:


> didn't you win some chicken races down that way too?.......



He cheated them was my chickens


----------



## Nicodemus (May 30, 2013)

27 years and 3 minutes ago, The Redhead and me was standin` in that huntin` lodge in front of all them folks, while a Preacher said them words. I was poor as 2 skunks, but we hung in there and I still got her. That makes me the winner.


----------



## Hankus (May 30, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> 27 years and 3 minutes ago, The Redhead and me was standin` in that huntin` lodge in front of all them folks, while a Preacher said them words. I was poor as 2 skunks, but we hung in there and I still got her. That makes me the winner.


----------



## rydert (May 30, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> 27 years and 3 minutes ago, The Redhead and me was standin` in that huntin` lodge in front of all them folks, while a Preacher said them words. I was poor as 2 skunks, but we hung in there and I still got her. That makes me the winner.



congrats.....to you both


----------



## Hornet22 (May 30, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> 27 years and 3 minutes ago, The Redhead and me was standin` in that huntin` lodge in front of all them folks, while a Preacher said them words. I was poor as 2 skunks, but we hung in there and I still got her. That makes me the winner.



You done good, congrats to ya'll both


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 30, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> 27 years and 3 minutes ago, The Redhead and me was standin` in that huntin` lodge in front of all them folks, while a Preacher said them words. I was poor as 2 skunks, but we hung in there and I still got her. That makes me the winner.






WAYYYYY out kicked yo coverage !!!  Congrats you two !!


----------



## Hornet22 (May 30, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> WAYYYYY out kicked yo coverage !!!  Congrats you two !!



I bleve theys a bunch of us ole boys on here that has done that


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 30, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> I bleve theys a bunch of us ole boys on here that has done that






I'd have to agree Hornethole !!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 30, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> I bleve theys a bunch of us ole boys on here that has done that


Yup.


----------



## Da Possum (May 30, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> 27 years and 3 minutes ago, The Redhead and me was standin` in that huntin` lodge in front of all them folks, while a Preacher said them words. I was poor as 2 skunks, but we hung in there and I still got her. That makes me the winner.



Congrats to the both of you!!!


----------



## Da Possum (May 30, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'd have to agree Hornethole !!



Hornethole (giggle) is a wise lil feller


----------



## Hankus (May 30, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Hornethole (giggle) is a wise lil feller



naw, he dranks EW


----------



## Jeff C. (May 30, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> 27 years and 3 minutes ago, The Redhead and me was standin` in that huntin` lodge in front of all them folks, while a Preacher said them words. I was poor as 2 skunks, but we hung in there and I still got her. That makes me the winner.



Congrtulations Nic and Miz Redhead...hope y'all have many more together!


----------



## KyDawg (May 30, 2013)

That is great Nic. Hope yall enjoy many more of these.


----------



## stringmusic (May 30, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> 27 years and 3 minutes ago, The Redhead and me was standin` in that huntin` lodge in front of all them folks, while a Preacher said them words. I was poor as 2 skunks, but we hung in there and I still got her. That makes me the winner.



Congrats Nic. This day and time, not many folks can say they've stuck it out that long.


----------



## KyDawg (May 30, 2013)

rydert said:


> didn't you win some chicken races down that way too?.......



Yeah and didnt have nothing to with no.... ah just forget about it.


----------



## Hankus (May 30, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Yeah and didnt have nothing to with no.... ah just forget about it.



I would, but i jus feel compeled to ask.......do whut??


----------



## rhbama3 (May 30, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> 27 years and 3 minutes ago, The Redhead and me was standin` in that huntin` lodge in front of all them folks, while a Preacher said them words. I was poor as 2 skunks, but we hung in there and I still got her. That makes me the winner.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 30, 2013)

Thanks gentlemen. I appreciate it.


----------



## slip (May 30, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> 27 years and 3 minutes ago, The Redhead and me was standin` in that huntin` lodge in front of all them folks, while a Preacher said them words. I was poor as 2 skunks, but we hung in there and I still got her. That makes me the winner.








Hows it going folks .... Home from work eatin dinner...
Ya know, fried eggplant aint near as bad as it sounds...But I guess anything fried right can be good.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 30, 2013)

slip said:


> Hows it going folks .... Home from work eatin dinner...
> Ya know, fried eggplant aint near as bad as it sounds...But I guess anything fried right can be good.





Aw man, haven't had any in AWHILE, that's some good stuff !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 30, 2013)

slip said:


> Hows it going folks .... Home from work eatin dinner...
> Ya know, fried eggplant aint near as bad as it sounds...But I guess anything fried right can be good.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Aw man, haven't had any in AWHILE, that's some good stuff !!!



I like fried eggplant...gotta couple planted.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 30, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I like fried eggplant...gotta couple planted.





Tell Jag I'll give him a coupla million dollas for one !!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 30, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Tell Jag I'll give him a coupla million dollas for one !!



He said "Brang it!!"


----------



## slip (May 30, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I like fried eggplant...gotta couple planted.



Man, I planted some one year and the bugs ate them suckers UP...Still got a few out of em for dinner but dang...


----------



## blood on the ground (May 30, 2013)

Good evening kids ...hope y'all are doing good!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 30, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I like fried eggplant...gotta couple planted.


I planted two plants this year and danged if I can't get it to grow worth a toot.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 30, 2013)

I never could acquire a taste for eggplant. The first bite is usually pretty good but there is always a weird aftertaste to me.

Gonna be an Outback steak kinda night. Bubbette is finally over her stomach bug and ready for some good groceries.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 30, 2013)

slip said:


> Man, I planted some one year and the bugs ate them suckers UP...Still got a few out of em for dinner but dang...



Bugs got on mine last year and shortly after I planted them this year they were eatin them up. Hit'em with some sevin dust and BAM, they're gone.



blood on the ground said:


> Good evening kids ...hope y'all are doing good!



How's it goin blood? Miss ya round here, bud! 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> I planted two plants this year and danged if I can't get it to grow worth a toot.



I must have got lucky, ours made quite a few. See what happens this year. I can't get a decent cantaloupe to save my life


----------



## slip (May 30, 2013)

Went to take a drink of my shake ... The top was frozen but the rest wernt....Frozen top broke loose slapping me in the face up to my nose, dripping down my belly and onto the floor.

Swear.








Im not even joking.


----------



## Hankus (May 30, 2013)

Kracker, get that boy Obie's extry bib


----------



## slip (May 30, 2013)

Im just gunna start wearing a poncho when I decide to drink anything.

Hose it off and hang it up until I get thirsty again.


----------



## Hankus (May 30, 2013)

I hear ya  I have days where I seem to wear much as I drink


----------



## kracker (May 30, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Kracker, get that boy Obie's extry bib


Sounds like he needs it.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 30, 2013)

Stumbling through on my way to bed!!

Best regards for the drivelers!!

Congrats to Nick, and Mrs. Sheryl!!!


----------



## KyDawg (May 30, 2013)

Evening Mr Ruttn


----------



## blood on the ground (May 31, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Bugs got on mine last year and shortly after I planted them this year they were eatin them up. Hit'em with some sevin dust and BAM, they're gone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i sure miss all of youall also...just doing what I can ta pay da billz.... i did get 12 new chicks (chickens) tonight, they be all heated up in my daughters bafroom...
i don't wish a job do over on anyone at this point


----------



## blood on the ground (May 31, 2013)

Mernin divlerzzz!!!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 31, 2013)

The pic in my avatar is of a field in washington co 09 the morning my daughter shot her first deer....yeah come on! !!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 31, 2013)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 31, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



What are you munching on this morn?

Who's Friday is this?


----------



## Hankus (May 31, 2013)

well I can sorta breathe, off to work


----------



## kracker (May 31, 2013)

Morning everybody.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 31, 2013)

Moanin ya'll !!!



Only 11 mo hrs to go !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 31, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Stumbling through on my way to bed!!
> 
> Best regards for the drivelers!!
> 
> Congrats to Nick, and Mrs. Sheryl!!!



Regards back to ya, Hoss!! 



blood on the ground said:


> i sure miss all of youall also...just doing what I can ta pay da billz.... i did get 12 new chicks (chickens) tonight, they be all heated up in my daughters bafroom...
> i don't wish a job do over on anyone at this point





blood on the ground said:


> Mernin divlerzzz!!!!!!



I wouldn know where to start. Mornin blood!





gobbleinwoods said:


> What are you munching on this morn?
> 
> Who's Friday is this?



Not mine, but I'll take it.



Hankus said:


> well I can sorta breathe, off to work



That helps. 



kracker said:


> Morning everybody.



Mornin kracker! 

Mornin folks!!


----------



## Hornet22 (May 31, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Hornethole (giggle) is a wise lil feller



Why thankya Hi, Achiever. I try


----------



## rydert (May 31, 2013)

who ever heard of Munchos and coffee fo breakfast?


----------



## Da Possum (May 31, 2013)




----------



## Crickett (May 31, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> 27 years and 3 minutes ago, The Redhead and me was standin` in that huntin` lodge in front of all them folks, while a Preacher said them words. I was poor as 2 skunks, but we hung in there and I still got her. That makes me the winner.



Happy Anniversary to y'all! Sorry I missed this yesterday! 


My daddy would've been 57 yesterday!


----------



## Keebs (May 31, 2013)

I made it to work long enough to get the deposit and get a couple bills out, headed to city hall and then I will be headed home.........


----------



## Keebs (May 31, 2013)

I didn't mean to scare er'y one off, I sprayed wiff Lysol, I Prwomise!!!!!  ok, home & comfy, took more meds..............


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 31, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I didn't mean to scare er'y one off, I sprayed wiff Lysol, I Prwomise!!!!!  ok, home & comfy, took more meds..............


----------



## Keebs (May 31, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


>


 go read your book.........


----------



## mudracing101 (May 31, 2013)

Good morning,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 31, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I didn't mean to scare er'y one off, I sprayed wiff Lysol, I Prwomise!!!!!  ok, home & comfy, took more meds..............


Get Well. 


Hooked On Quack said:


>


I know, right.  Please don't quote me Keebs. I don't wanna be sick on vacation. No No:


Keebs said:


> go read your book.........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 31, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Good morning,



Great morning. I turned my alarm clock off until June 8th.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 31, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> 27 years and 3 minutes ago, The Redhead and me was standin` in that huntin` lodge in front of all them folks, while a Preacher said them words. I was poor as 2 skunks, but we hung in there and I still got her. That makes me the winner.


Yeah it does, KING NIC



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Great morning. I turned my alarm clock off until June 8th.



Good morning Mrs. Hawtnet I'm jealous , send me some pics of the beach


Keebs , hope ya get to feeling better


----------



## Keebs (May 31, 2013)

I'll be nice, not quoting anyone just to play it safe, Sista, take plenty of pics for me!!!!!!!
Hey Mudster, hope you get this new project knocked out quick & back to drivelin!


----------



## Hankus (May 31, 2013)

New toy the rep left for me


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 31, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Great morning. I turned my alarm clock off until June 8th.







Great feeling ain't it !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 31, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Great morning. I turned my alarm clock off until June 8th.



Can't turn mine off.....internal. 

Good for you!!!  



Keebs said:


> I'll be nice, not quoting anyone just to play it safe, Sista, take plenty of pics for me!!!!!!!
> Hey Mudster, hope you get this new project knocked out quick & back to drivelin!



I ran like a scalded dog earlier. 

Hi there,  drink plenty of fluids  catch some rays by da pool, kick back and relax, don't want to waste a beautiful day in bed. No matter what, don't waste yo time gettin yo crikets sucked off.  

Hope you get better soon!


----------



## KyDawg (May 31, 2013)

Good afternoon youngins.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 31, 2013)

Hankus said:


> New toy the rep left for me


Nice! 


Hooked On Quack said:


> Great feeling ain't it !!!


Sho is. And it's the 10th not the 8th Tryin to cut myself short. 


KyDawg said:


> Good afternoon youngins.



Afternoon you and JeffC!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 31, 2013)

5 mo hours til the weekend starts !!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 31, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 5 mo hours til the weekend starts !!



1 mo hour till my VACATION starts. 
First time in 22 years it's just me and H22. No young uns.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 31, 2013)

Hankus said:


> New toy the rep left for me






Jeff C. said:


> Can't turn mine off.....internal.
> 
> Good for you!!!
> 
> ...


Jeffro



KyDawg said:


> Good afternoon youngins.


Grand pa



mrs. hornet22 said:


> 1 mo hour till my VACATION starts.
> First time in 22 years it's just me and H22. No young uns.


 Ya'll gonna partay like its 1999


----------



## mudracing101 (May 31, 2013)

Golden Corral today, i'm stuffed.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 31, 2013)

Wheres Strang and Dirt


----------



## Jeff C. (May 31, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Wheres Strang and Dirt


----------



## Nicodemus (May 31, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Happy Anniversary to y'all! Sorry I missed this yesterday!
> 
> 
> My daddy would've been 57 yesterday!





Thank you, Crickett, we both appreciate it.  


My deepest regrets on your Dad...


----------



## Da Possum (May 31, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Wheres Strang and Dirt



Hey Mudhole!  I guess they be somewhere below this post?


----------



## mudracing101 (May 31, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Hey Mudhole!  I guess they be somewhere below this post?



You lucky, hdm03hole is just stupid, but Quackhole makes me giggle.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 31, 2013)

Cricketthole.


----------



## Da Possum (May 31, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> You lucky, hdm03hole is just stupid, but Quackhole makes me giggle.



Quackhole and Mudhole both me giggle a lot.  Wheneva I be sad or down in da dumps; all I have to say is Mudhole and Quackhole.  I then giggle and feel all betta!


----------



## Da Possum (May 31, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Cricketthole.



Giggle


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 31, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> You lucky, hdm03hole is just stupid, but Quackhole makes me giggle.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Cricketthole.





hdm03 said:


> Quackhole and Mudhole both me giggle a lot.  Wheneva I be sad or down in da dumps; all I have to say is Mudhole and Quackhole.  I then giggle and feel all betta!





hdm03 said:


> Giggle



  I bet ya'll teachers just loved ya'll when ya'll were in school. holes


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 31, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> You lucky, hdm03hole is just stupid, but Quackhole makes me giggle.






How 'bout m0hole ???   That made me


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 31, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I bet ya'll teachers just loved ya'll when ya'll were in school. holes





Hornethole .


----------



## Da Possum (May 31, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> How 'bout m0hole ???   That made me



That got a giggle out of me too! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Hornethole .



Hawnethole


----------



## Jeff C. (May 31, 2013)

Think I'll go fix my wind chimes. They sound purty in a breeze! *giggle*


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 31, 2013)

ova and out!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 31, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I bet ya'll teachers just loved ya'll when ya'll were in school. holes




WHO SAID THEY WENT TO SCHOOL????????




Just kidding of course.    Just a Friday afternoon drive-by to say hello to everyone.  It is hotter than the fireworks show on the 4th of July here in Texas this afternoon.  Send some cooler weather please.


----------



## Hankus (May 31, 2013)

ain nothin cool bout the weather to send


----------



## stringmusic (May 31, 2013)

I can't stop gigglin' 

Sincerely,

Stranghole




That made me giggle to,too,two


----------



## stringmusic (May 31, 2013)

Hankus said:


> ain nothin cool bout the weather to send



Sho ain't. And it's finna gonna git worse.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 31, 2013)

What is a hdm03 and how do you pronounce it???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 31, 2013)

Hankushole .


----------



## stringmusic (May 31, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> What is a hdm03 and how do you pronounce it???



He's got one dem Harley Davidson Motercicles, 2003 model. He rides it with his flippity flops on.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 31, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> He's got one dem Harley Davidson Motercicles, 2003 model. He rides it with his flippity flops on.






and nuttin else . . .


----------



## mudracing101 (May 31, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> He's got one dem Harley Davidson Motercicles, 2003 model. He rides it with his flippity flops on.





Hooked On Quack said:


> and nuttin else . . .


----------



## Da Possum (May 31, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> He's got one dem Harley Davidson Motercicles, 2003 model. He rides it with his flippity flops on.





Hooked On Quack said:


> and nuttin else . . .


----------



## Keebs (May 31, 2013)

gawd ya'll are nut-o's!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 31, 2013)

Keebs said:


> gawd ya'll are nut-o's!






Keehole .


----------



## Jeff C. (May 31, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> and nuttin else . . .



Wellll, occasionally wiff chaps......and nuttin else!


----------



## slip (May 31, 2013)




----------



## Jeff C. (May 31, 2013)

hooked on quack said:


> keehole .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 31, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Wellll, occasionally wiff chaps......and nuttin else!



backless no doubt.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 31, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> backless no doubt.



Think he has a sissy bar too!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (May 31, 2013)

Quittin Time


----------



## Da Possum (May 31, 2013)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Quittin Time


----------



## kracker (May 31, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Think he has a sissy bar too!


buncha preverts...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 31, 2013)

I don't think 7pm is gonna arrive . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (May 31, 2013)

kracker said:


> buncha preverts...



Quack started it........ as usual.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 31, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Quack started it........ as usual.






I didn't start it Chiefhole, I just took it and ran with it !!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 31, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I didn't start it Chiefhole, I just took it and ran with it !!



Like those bream that sucked off Keebs crickits.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 31, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Like those bream that sucked off Keebs crickits.





Eggzactly !!!




I think Keehole was using a bass hook . . .


----------



## KyDawg (May 31, 2013)

Think I done took the dang Flu. Sick Sick


----------



## rhbama3 (May 31, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Think I done took the dang Flu. Sick Sick



Lot of bugs going around right now. Take it easy and get well soon!

Looks like i picked a doozy of a weekend to go pull stands and feeders. Supposed to hit 90 tomorrow here. Timmay is gonna head up there with me about 0530 so we can try to at least get the stands down before we die of a heat stroke. I'll have to set feeders and camera's on some stands that are already up later on.


----------



## Crickett (May 31, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Thank you, Crickett, we both appreciate it.
> 
> 
> My deepest regrets on your Dad...








Hooked On Quack said:


> Cricketthole.



If that's some kinda new game you've made up I ain't playin'! No No:


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 31, 2013)

Crickett said:


> If that's some kinda new game you've made up I ain't playin'! No No:



game


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 31, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Lot of bugs going around right now. Take it easy and get well soon!
> 
> Looks like i picked a doozy of a weekend to go pull stands and feeders. Supposed to hit 90 tomorrow here. Timmay is gonna head up there with me about 0530 so we can try to at least get the stands down before we die of a heat stroke. I'll have to set feeders and camera's on some stands that are already up later on.



Don't do what i did last weekend. Remember bug spray. I'm still scratchin chigger bites.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 31, 2013)

Crickett said:


> If that's some kinda new game you've made up I ain't playin'! No No:






Oh yes you are !!


----------



## Crickett (May 31, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Oh yes you are !!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 1, 2013)

Mernin kids


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 1, 2013)

I really need it to be FALL color and temps soon!


----------



## slip (Jun 1, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> I really need it to be FALL color and temps soon!



Me too man ... Gunna be 88 tomorrow ... cant wait to be workin on that asphalt ...


----------



## kracker (Jun 1, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Mernin kids


What's happening blood?



blood on the ground said:


> I really need it to be FALL color and temps soon!


Me too...



slip said:


> Me too man ... Gunna be 88 tomorrow ... cant wait to be workin on that asphalt ...


Just think about how many depend on you working.


----------



## slip (Jun 1, 2013)

kracker said:


> What's happening blood?
> 
> 
> Me too...
> ...



Kracker, I don't do it for the pay ... I do it because I know there are people out there .... they need me.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 1, 2013)




----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 1, 2013)

Mornin folks! 

Gotta go flip a bunch of burgers with a buddy for his son's graduation party today. Probably over a 100 of them at least.


----------



## kracker (Jun 1, 2013)

Morning fellers.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 1, 2013)

Mornin kracker....


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 1, 2013)

Mornin youngins, still fighting the crud, guess I'll give in to the wife and go to urgent care. Nothing gonna stop me from heading south.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 1, 2013)

slip said:


> Kracker, I don't do it for the pay ... I do it because I know there are people out there .... they need me.










KyDawg said:


> Mornin youngins, still fighting the crud, guess I'll give in to the wife and go to urgent care. Nothing gonna stop me from heading south.






Get well Pops, don't brang that crud to the MON !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 1, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Mornin youngins, still fighting the crud, guess I'll give in to the wife and go to urgent care. Nothing gonna stop me from heading south.



Go get yourself fixed up, Dawg!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 1, 2013)

Hawt


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 1, 2013)

Had the Jeep washed/waxed/detailed yesterday, gonna drive it to the mud bog today and pick up chics . . .


----------



## Keebs (Jun 1, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Mornin youngins, still fighting the crud, guess I'll give in to the wife and go to urgent care. Nothing gonna stop me from heading south.


hope it's just allergy crud like mine, I *feel* that mess going down the back of my throat!


blood on the ground said:


> Hawt


yes it is!


----------



## T.P. (Jun 1, 2013)

I smell rain.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 1, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Had the Jeep washed/waxed/detailed yesterday, gonna drive it to the mud bog today and pick up chics . . .


I thought the sayin wuz "Chicks dig dirtyjeeps"...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 1, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I thought the sayin wuz "Chicks dig dirtyjeeps"...





How would I know what chics like, I've been married for EVA ????????


----------



## Keebs (Jun 1, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> How would I know what chics like, I've been married for EVA ????????


 you still know..........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 1, 2013)

Keebs said:


> you still know..........





Yeah . . .









I do.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 1, 2013)

Afternoooon peeps


----------



## Keebs (Jun 1, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yeah . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...






kaintuckee said:


> Afternoooon peeps


 who you be?


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 1, 2013)

Keebs said:


> who you be?



 Heyyyyy


----------



## Keebs (Jun 1, 2013)

kaintuckee said:


> Heyyyyy


you don't call, you don't write, you don't post......... No No: don't know WHAT I'm gonna do with you!
How's those 2 beautiful kids of yours?


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 1, 2013)

Keebs said:


> you don't call, you don't write, you don't post......... No No: don't know WHAT I'm gonna do with you!
> How's those 2 beautiful kids of yours?



Doing good, getting ready to go to the baseball fields.... Dean made the All-star team and we have our first tourney this weekend. Shelby is doing good too, getting ready for her senior year


----------



## Hankus (Jun 1, 2013)

home alone, hmmm now where did I set my beer


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 1, 2013)

Hankus said:


> home alone, hmmm now where did I set my beer





I dunno, help me find mine.




Hankushole.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 1, 2013)

kaintuckee said:


> Doing good, getting ready to go to the baseball fields.... Dean made the All-star team and we have our first tourney this weekend. Shelby is doing good too, getting ready for her senior year


Go Dean!!! Woot-Woot!!!  I can't believe she's old enough!! you're getting OLD!!!!!! give them my love!


Hankus said:


> home alone, hmmm now where did I set my beer


oooppss, I picked it by mistake, here ya go!


Hooked On Quack said:


> I dunno, help me find mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## huntinstuff (Jun 1, 2013)

Lawdy Lawdy whats going on my Dribblas?!?!?!


----------



## kracker (Jun 1, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yeah . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A big 













wallet


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 1, 2013)

HAPPY SATURDAY TO ALL OF YOU DRIVELERS.


Hopefully will be back in Georgia in a few days.  It is just too dang hot here in Texas.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 1, 2013)

huntinstuff said:


> Lawdy Lawdy whats going on my Dribblas?!?!?!





Heyyyyyyyyy you sexy thang !!! 





kracker said:


> A big
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Keebs (Jun 1, 2013)

huntinstuff said:


> Lawdy Lawdy whats going on my Dribblas?!?!?!


 &


----------



## Keebs (Jun 1, 2013)

wish I lived near 'da messican, man, they are cooking up a PILE of birds at his church, a big ol plate with the fixins, 8 bucks, they look drooling good!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 1, 2013)

Keebs said:


> wish I lived near 'da messican, man, they are cooking up a PILE of birds at his church, a big ol plate with the fixins, 8 bucks, they look drooling good!





That's the biggest pit I've eva seen !!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 1, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> That's the biggest pit I've eva seen !!


 me too, J said "I wonder how they keep it going?"........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 1, 2013)

Keebs said:


> me too, J said "I wonder how they keep it going?"........





Hmmmmmm, good question... I'm guessing with wood..


----------



## Keebs (Jun 1, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hmmmmmm, good question... I'm guessing with wood..


and lots of it...........


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 1, 2013)

Afternoon, Guys and Gals!
Got up this morning, got Timmay and dean and boogeyed up to stewart county. Got 4 stands and 3 feeders pulled and piled up at camp and then rode around a bit.
I couldn't believe the Timber crews are STILL working off the highway gate! We sat there and watched them work for a few. Man, the equipment they use to strip the limbs off a tree trunk and load the logs on a truck is impressive! They had the trucks blocking some roads so i couldn't go everywhere i wanted to check.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 1, 2013)

Looky here if anybody drops by bring me a meal from town. I ain wantin to eat my cookin, and well if ya dont start early ya cain all day, an I started early.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 1, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Looky here if anybody drops by bring me a meal from town. I ain wantin to eat my cookin, and well if ya dont start early ya cain all day, an I started early.





Datz my buoy !!!!  



Still waiting on my bud to get off work, gonna trailer up the Jeep and 4 wheeler and head to the mud bog to give the gals some beads !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 1, 2013)

garden tilled and a few more things planted.  I am as wet as if I had gone swimming.   Debated about tearing out the peas but I might get a few more of the eatable pods before it gets too hot.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 1, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Datz my buoy !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting on my bud to get off work, gonna trailer up the Jeep and 4 wheeler and head to the mud bog to give the gals some beads !!



Sounds like a plan Unk  Jus member, if ya dont cuss it dont count


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 1, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Sounds like a plan Unk  Jus member, if ya dont cuss it dont count





I can hear it now, "Okay, you can roll 'em back up now."


----------



## Hankus (Jun 1, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I can hear it now, "Okay, you can roll 'em back up now."



yessir Ron




thinkin of which I ain heard from ol crappiedex in a while, need to hunt that boy up


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 1, 2013)

In and out of the Doctor's office in 30 mineuts. Then set in a Wallgreens for over 2 hours waiting on a prescription, while they go through reems of red tape with every customer that comes in. It is crazy.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 1, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> In and out of the Doctor's office in 30 mineuts. Then set in a Wallgreens for over 2 hours waiting on a prescription, while they go through reems of red tape with every customer that comes in. It is crazy.



whatcha have?


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 1, 2013)

Chest cold I guess, gave me z pack and an inhaler. Told me drink lots of liquids. I told the Doc I would be sure to follow that last step.


----------



## Hornet22 (Jun 1, 2013)

Afternoon Woodyholes. That made me giggle


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 1, 2013)

40C & DC and some serious laidumus bactumus.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 1, 2013)

Thatll werk messican


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 1, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Thatll werk messican


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 1, 2013)

Looks like chinese takeout for supper.
Sure wish i had some BBQ chicken instead....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 1, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Looks like chinese takeout for supper.
> Sure wish i had some BBQ chicken instead....


You mean like this? 












We only cooked 1400 lbs of it today.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 1, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You mean like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good grinny's alive!! Can ya spare a chicken 1/4 ?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 1, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You mean like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know. I sa it on FB and it flung a craving on me! 
Man, that looks good!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 1, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Good grinny's alive!! Can ya spare a chicken 1/4 ?


Nope, we only sold them in 1/2's. $8 for a plate. When I left at around 4pm they had about 300 halves left with three more hours of feedin folks to go. There might be one or two left over.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 1, 2013)

Dadgum fine lookin` chickens and go plate right there. Talk about flingin` a cravin`!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 1, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Dadgum fine lookin` chickens and go plate right there. Talk about flingin` a cravin`!!


We had hot dogs and burgers goin on the side for us folk cookin. Something about handlin and cookin over 2000 yard birds kind of knocks back your cravin for them.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 1, 2013)

Fried up a mess of fish, cooked some yellow rice and pinto beans. Made a little slaw and lawd have mercy I am full as a tick.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 1, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nope, we only sold them in 1/2's. $8 for a plate. When I left at around 4pm they had about 300 halves left with three more hours of feedin folks to go. There might be one or two left over.



1/2'll do  after I posted I realized they were halves. That's a lot of chicken.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 1, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> Fried up a mess of fish, cooked some yellow rice and pinto beans. Made a little slaw and lawd have mercy I am full as a tick.


Now THAT sounds good.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 1, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> Fried up a mess of fish, cooked some yellow rice and pinto beans. Made a little slaw and lawd have mercy I am full as a tick.



Tween yours and Mig's post I'm needin somethin else to eat.

I was on my way home from a graduation party and passed a church that had a fish fry today. I missed it by about 30 mins.


----------



## slip (Jun 1, 2013)

Fresh Air BBQ for dinner tonight ...


----------



## slip (Jun 1, 2013)

Kilt the thread deader'n a door nail ....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 1, 2013)

slip said:


> Kilt the thread deader'n a door nail ....


Thread Murderer.


----------



## slip (Jun 1, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Thread Murderer.



I thought it was poisonous


----------



## Hornet22 (Jun 1, 2013)

slip said:


> Kilt the thread deader'n a door nail ....



For once it weren't me


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 1, 2013)

slip said:


> I thought it was poisonous


Good thing you wuz wearin your tennis shoes.


----------



## slip (Jun 1, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Good thing you wuz wearin your tennis shoes.



Quit bringing that up! even though I do at least once a day ... Its about to really hurt my feelings.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 1, 2013)

slip said:


> Quit bringing that up! even though I do at least once a day ... Its about to really hurt my feelings.


 That ol' 60 Grit has been rarin his head a good bit here lately.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jun 1, 2013)

Just used another life.

An old poots leg goes inside the ladder 4' up and his body slams on the concrete upper body first.

Good thing is i didn't crack the concrete.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 1, 2013)

Lukikus2 said:


> Just used another life.
> 
> An old poots leg goes inside the ladder 4' up and his body slams on the concrete upper body first.
> 
> Good thing is i didn't crack the concrete.


Dangit man, that's kind of scary. You need to be a little more careful when rasslin them ladders.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 1, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You mean like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good Mooogly-Gooogly....... flung a cravin on me...... I just got done grilling cheekun, pork chops done 2 diff. ways, boneless cheekun breast, sausage & some venison pork loin........ don't know how it'll all turn out, but we'll see........ I'd still love a plate of that, though!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> That ol' 60 Grit has been rarin his head a good bit here lately.


 I think he's hawt, myself.........


Lukikus2 said:


> Just used another life.
> 
> An old poots leg goes inside the ladder 4' up and his body slams on the concrete upper body first.
> 
> Good thing is i didn't crack the concrete.


ouch...........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 1, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I think he's hawt, myself.........


----------



## Keebs (Jun 1, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>


 especially in his uniform..........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 1, 2013)

Keebs said:


> especially in his uniform..........



Them days are over.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 2, 2013)

bout bed time, watchinThe Goodwin Games I think


----------



## Hankus (Jun 2, 2013)

ever see a newbie on the board an wanna punch em??? Bill Yox


----------



## slip (Jun 2, 2013)

Hankus said:


> ever see a newbie on the board an wanna punch em??? Bill Yox



Once er twice ...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 2, 2013)

Hankus said:


> ever see a newbie on the board an wanna punch em??? Bill Yox


They ain't gotta be a newbie to earn that sentiment..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 2, 2013)

moanin'


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 2, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> moanin'



You found me a bass pond yet? lol (thanks Hankus, reading that idjits thread was 5 minutes of my life I'll never get back)


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 2, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You found me a bass pond yet? lol (thanks Hankus, reading that idjits thread was 5 minutes of my life I'll never get back)



right across the road on bil's farm.  I caught 30 bream and 6 bass last week.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 2, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> right across the road on bil's farm.  I caught 30 bream and 6 bass last week.


Dangit man, when we goin? My 14 year old son is a handful to keep busy during the summer. (ps. don't tell Bill Yox about this)


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 2, 2013)

Mornin dribblers. Anybody know a good pond I can come fish everyday. 


Bill said yall would be able to help me out.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 2, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin dribblers. Anybody know a good pond I can come fish everyday.


I asked first!!!  well technically second.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 2, 2013)

slip said:


> Once er twice ...



thalt it was jus me 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> They ain't gotta be a newbie to earn that sentiment..



Naw, but least some of em had to work at it



Miguel Cervantes said:


> You found me a bass pond yet? lol (thanks Hankus, reading that idjits thread was 5 minutes of my life I'll never get back)



special ain he



Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin dribblers. Anybody know a good pond I can come fish everyday.
> 
> 
> Bill said yall would be able to help me out.



I'll help ya lil feller, get a map, burn some gas, good luck


----------



## T.P. (Jun 2, 2013)

Hankus said:


> ever see a newbie on the board an wanna punch em??? Bill Yox



What'd Bill do? I musta missed that one.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 2, 2013)

Bill needs to PM Old Dead River.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 2, 2013)

Mornin....guess I need to do some research on Bill.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 2, 2013)

T.P. said:


> What'd Bill do? I musta missed that one.



ahh, he jus rubbed me wrong wit the way he's goin bout askin bout fishin holes. Yankees 



rhbama3 said:


> Bill needs to PM Old Dead River.



Yeah, somebody oughta suggest that


----------



## Hankus (Jun 2, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin....guess I need to do some research on Bill.



Lemme help..........- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - Yankee


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 2, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Lemme help..........- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - Yankee




 Least he can say, I asked and no one said no, so I thought it was ok.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 2, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Least he can say, I asked and no one said no, so I thought it was ok.



yeah, an its nice bein on a G forum. Other places he'd have been trashed and sent packin


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 2, 2013)

Hankus said:


> yeah, an its nice bein on a G forum. Other places he'd have been trashed and sent packin



He's persistent, ain't he?


----------



## Hankus (Jun 2, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> He's persistent, ain't he?



Bout the nicest thing I can think to call him


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 2, 2013)

Man that was a gut punch of a text to receive this morning. 

Sad day in Schley County and for those that knew him and his family. Tom will be missed. 

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=7850746#post7850746


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 2, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Man that was a gut punch of a text to receive this morning.
> 
> Sad day in Schley County and for those that knew him and his family. Tom will be missed.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=7850746#post7850746





Terrible news.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 2, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Man that was a gut punch of a text to receive this morning.
> 
> Sad day in Schley County and for those that knew him and his family. Tom will be missed.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=7850746#post7850746





That was a terrible thing to find out early this morning. We are still in a state of shock. 

A parents worst nightmare.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 2, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Man that was a gut punch of a text to receive this morning.
> 
> Sad day in Schley County and for those that knew him and his family. Tom will be missed.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=7850746#post7850746


I've only met Donnie one time at Frontier Days, the first time I went and he was an *instant* like for me......... my heart goes out to them.



Nicodemus said:


> That was a terrible thing to find out early this morning. We are still in a state of shock.
> 
> *A parents worst nightmare*.


 yep, it is.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 2, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Man that was a gut punch of a text to receive this morning.
> 
> Sad day in Schley County and for those that knew him and his family. Tom will be missed.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=7850746#post7850746






Drug back memories of  ol DR for me, he lost 2 in car wrecks best I recall. Dirtroad was the second back bout a year ago.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 2, 2013)

'Afternoon folks, purty day out !!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 2, 2013)

Tom was a member here. 

http://forum.gon.com/member.php?u=31251


----------



## Hankus (Jun 2, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Afternoon folks, purty day out !!



Ya ever get the Jeep or Honda dirty yestiddy


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 2, 2013)

Setting here at my boys ball game in a stadium style seating and looked down at the mountain princesses below to see the top potion of the spelling of panama city just above her belt line................yummy


----------



## Hankus (Jun 2, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Setting here at my boys ball game in a stadium style seating and looked down at the mountain princesses below to see the top potion of the spelling of panama city just above her belt line................yummy



Is she holdin a corndog an a solo cup


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 2, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Ya ever get the Jeep or Honda dirty yestiddy





Naw neph, we rode out to the mud bog (it's less than a mile from Hamburg State Park),  wouldn't nuttin going on, so we hit the dirt roads for about 3 hrs.  


First time in a LONG time me and my bud have done that.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 2, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Tom was a member here.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/member.php?u=31251


how old was he, NIc?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 2, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Naw neph, we rode out to the mud bog (it's less than a mile from Hamburg State Park),  wouldn't nuttin going on, so we hit the dirt roads for about 3 hrs.
> 
> 
> First time in a LONG time me and my bud have done that.


D.R.T. = Dirt Road Therapy, ya can't beat it!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 2, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Naw neph, we rode out to the mud bog (it's less than a mile from Hamburg State Park),  wouldn't nuttin going on, so we hit the dirt roads for about 3 hrs.
> 
> 
> First time in a LONG time me and my bud have done that.



Well least ya stayed outta trouble  an on the bright side ya got them beads set aside fer next time


----------



## Hankus (Jun 2, 2013)

Keebs said:


> D.R.T. = Dirt Road Therapy, ya can't beat it!



I tell ya I bout gotta go see Unk to find a decent supply of em. Round here they pavin em up


----------



## Keebs (Jun 2, 2013)

Hankus said:


> I tell ya I bout gotta go see Unk to find a decent supply of em. Round here they pavin em up


We still have a few around here, thank heavens!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 2, 2013)

Keebs said:


> how old was he, NIc?





He was 21, Keebs. A fine young man.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 2, 2013)

Keebs said:


> We still have a few around here, thank heavens!



we got a few, but they like plenty of asfalt connecting em


----------



## Keebs (Jun 2, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> He was 21, Keebs. A fine young man.


so sad.......


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 2, 2013)

We are getting the brakes beaten off us!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 2, 2013)

Keebs said:


> D.R.T. = Dirt Road Therapy, ya can't beat it!




That's what my bud said Keebs !!!!  We were roomates in college and don't get to spend much time together.  He's in a VERY high stress job and we had a blast!!!!  15,000 acre hunting club across the skreet from me called the "Duck Roost" with miles and miles of dirt roads !!





Hankus said:


> I tell ya I bout gotta go see Unk to find a decent supply of em. Round here they pavin em up




Neph, you can get lost on this place !! 




blood on the ground said:


> We are getting the brakes beaten off us!





Play DIRTY !!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 2, 2013)

Jeep's not even fo sale and I got somebody coming ova to look at it that wants it more than I do . . . 


It's gonna cost 'em, kachang, kachang!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 2, 2013)

Well the radar, the cable TV, just went off and 3 minutes later you can't see across the field.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 2, 2013)

Afternoon younging, fixin to drag out of here headed South in a Little bit.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 2, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Jeep's not even fo sale and I got somebody coming ova to look at it that wants it more than I do . . .
> 
> 
> It's gonna cost 'em, kachang, kachang!!



that's the kind to sell to


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 2, 2013)

Gettin toasty out there....... Lawd it is going to be a long hotttt summer


----------



## slip (Jun 2, 2013)

Lawd it stormed like crazy while I was out...Looks like its coming back for round 2.

We need it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 2, 2013)

kaintuckee said:


> Gettin toasty out there....... Lawd it is going to be a long hotttt summer



Where have you been?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 2, 2013)

slip said:


> Lawd it stormed like crazy while I was out...Looks like its coming back for round 2.
> 
> We need it.



All i got was a light rain.


----------



## slip (Jun 2, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> All i got was a light rain.



Ditches is flooded here...I know they lost power a few times and the red lights went out up by Best Buy...Po po directing traffic.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 2, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Where have you been?



Heyyyyy Bro!! been here, there, and everywhere. Been a busy few months...ready to settle down a bit. You been doing ok?


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 2, 2013)

time to get some steaks and chicken fo da grill..... I am getting hongry!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 2, 2013)

slip said:


> Ditches is flooded here...I know they lost power a few times and the red lights went out up by Best Buy...Po po directing traffic.



Power flickered here, had some good thunder and lightning, but only a light rain.



kaintuckee said:


> Heyyyyy Bro!! been here, there, and everywhere. Been a busy few months...ready to settle down a bit. You been doing ok?



Doin ok, Tim. Hope all is well with you!


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 2, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> He was 21, Keebs. A fine young man.



Very sad.  Our thoughts are with the Poole family.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jun 2, 2013)

I lied. I cracked the concrete. It was pointed out to me this afternoon. I'm too old for concrete diving.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 2, 2013)

Lukikus2 said:


> I lied. I cracked the concrete. It was pointed out to me this afternoon. I'm too old for concrete diving.



I done it about a year ago. Had 12 beers, was coming down a stepladder after getting a piece of pipe out of the trusses in my barn, forgot I was on a stepladder and just walked backwards I guess. I landed on my back on the concrete and it knocked the breathe out of me and I didn't have a phone on me and wasn't sure if I was dead or alive. Not sure how long I laid there until I finally got the nerve to see if I could get up.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 2, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> He was 21, Keebs. A fine young man.


Pretty sure i met him a couple of years ago at Harold pooles birthday party. I feel so bad for Donny and Deb. 


KyDawg said:


> Afternoon younging, fixin to drag out of here headed South in a Little bit.


Did we ever get a yay or nay about dinner in Tifton? 


slip said:


> Lawd it stormed like crazy while I was out...Looks like its coming back for round 2.
> 
> We need it.


Nothing but sun and heat here all day.


kaintuckee said:


> time to get some steaks and chicken fo da grill..... I am getting hongry!!!!!



Tank up, Junior. It's gonna be a loong call week.


----------



## kracker (Jun 2, 2013)

2.75 inches of rain here today.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 2, 2013)

Lukikus2 said:


> I lied. I cracked the concrete. It was pointed out to me this afternoon. I'm too old for concrete diving.


Dang Dude!


kracker said:


> 2.75 inches of rain here today.


send me some............... 
I hate to say it, but "Millyboy" will be re-located tomorrow to a new home, he was warned numerous times to stay OUT of my garden but did he listen? Nope and has now eaten the leaves off of every single bell pepper plant I had planted!  New plants on the list to buy tomorrow.


----------



## slip (Jun 2, 2013)

Keebs said:


> send me some...............
> I hate to say it, but "Millyboy" will be re-located tomorrow to a new home, he was warned numerous times to stay OUT of my garden but did he listen? Nope and has now eaten the leaves off of every single bell pepper plant I had planted!  New plants on the list to buy tomorrow.



Sounds just like his namesake ... Pure trouble.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 2, 2013)

slip said:


> Sounds just like his namesake ... Pure trouble.


 you have NNNNooooooo idea!
He's pretty tame and I really hate to see him go, but I don't have another pen to keep him in while the garden grows....


----------



## Artmom (Jun 2, 2013)

School's out: FINALLY...just saying hi to you all=have missed you guys


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 2, 2013)

Artmom said:


> School's out: FINALLY...just saying hi to you all=have missed you guys



Hi Sarah! Missed you too!


----------



## Artmom (Jun 2, 2013)

*yes*



rhbama3 said:


> Hi Sarah! Missed you too!



It's been a long time! Just so busy during school year...hard to get by here!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 2, 2013)

Wow... bottom just fell out of the clouds here. Gettin a good gully washer right now


----------



## Keebs (Jun 2, 2013)

Artmom said:


> School's out: FINALLY...just saying hi to you all=have missed you guys


 Hey Girl!!!


kaintuckee said:


> Wow... bottom just fell out of the clouds here. Gettin a good gully washer right now


JUST now heard some thunder, seein a little lightening, it's dry, dry, dry over here, I'll take it!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 2, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Hey Girl!!!
> 
> JUST now heard some thunder, seein a little lightening, it's dry, dry, dry over here, I'll take it!



get ready....heading your way.......


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jun 2, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I done it about a year ago. Had 12 beers, was coming down a stepladder after getting a piece of pipe out of the trusses in my barn, forgot I was on a stepladder and just walked backwards I guess. I landed on my back on the concrete and it knocked the breathe out of me and I didn't have a phone on me and wasn't sure if I was dead or alive. Not sure how long I laid there until I finally got the nerve to see if I could get up.



The wife is having a hard time dealing with it. She saw the fall and thought for sure i was dead. Nope. Next day "forget about the near death experience" it's now "you cracked the new concrete slab!"

Idjit

Lol


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 2, 2013)

kaintuckee said:


> Wow... bottom just fell out of the clouds here. Gettin a good gully washer right now



yep. TV has been offline for about 10 minutes now, so i been shooting down the Luftwaffe with invincible and unlimited ammo settings on. Totally unfair i know.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 2, 2013)

Lukikus2 said:


> The wife is having a hard time dealing with it. She saw the fall and thought for sure i was dead. Nope. Next day "forget about the near death experience" it's now "you cracked the new concrete slab!"
> 
> Idjit
> 
> Lol




Good evening folks!!.........Hope all are well!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 2, 2013)

wishing I had a tin roof right about now


----------



## kracker (Jun 2, 2013)

What's going on Ruttn?


----------



## kracker (Jun 2, 2013)

Lukikus2 said:


> The wife is having a hard time dealing with it. She saw the fall and thought for sure i was dead. Nope. Next day "forget about the near death experience" it's now "you cracked the new concrete slab!"
> 
> Idjit
> 
> Lol




Just find her some of Bamas threads, she'll feel a lot better about you.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 2, 2013)

kracker said:


> What's going on Ruttn?


We was in Lincolnton yesterday for a training day with the Fall Line Retriever Club.

Mason is home for the summer, and we are enjoying the time with him!!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 2, 2013)

Taco Bell revenge tour, gonna be a long short night


----------



## slip (Jun 2, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Taco Bell revenge tour, gonna be a long short night



That stuff'll kill ya ... or atleast make ya wish you were kilt.






I hate, hate, hate youtube Ads ...
Guess its better than having to pay to view youtube, but still.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 2, 2013)

yeah YouTube ads suck. That and its inability to play what I know is there on my phone.


----------



## slip (Jun 2, 2013)

I've yet to try youtube on my phone ... I end up cussing it after just making a call. Think I mite blow a fuse doing anything else.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 2, 2013)

slip said:


> I've yet to try youtube on my phone ... I end up cussing it after just making a call. Think I mite blow a fuse doing anything else.



the app is better than the browser bookmark, but some jus won't play on mobile


----------



## Hankus (Jun 2, 2013)

and come to think of it...... I could drop up to 10% of my directionalized cuss words if I jus left this thing alone and waited for a letter


----------



## slip (Jun 3, 2013)

I'd be better off writing on goats skin with ink scared out of a octopus and tied to a doves leg then fooling around on the phone to get a message across. Nic texts faster than I do...

Oh, and it doesn't even get a signal half the time...So, as long as it aint dove season the above method would not only be simpler but more reliable.

Sad.


----------



## kracker (Jun 3, 2013)

slip said:


> I'd be better off writing on goats skin with ink scared out of a octopus and tied to a doves leg then fooling around on the phone to get a message across. Nic texts faster than I do...
> 
> Oh, and it doesn't even get a signal half the time...So, as long as it aint dove season the above method would not only be simpler but more reliable.
> 
> Sad.


Welcome to my world. What I hate is when you're trying to respond to a text and the person you're trying to talk to sends about 17 messages before I can get 2 words typed out.


----------



## slip (Jun 3, 2013)

'Nother thing I hate is when somebody asks my number an I say "Hold on lemme look" and they look at me funny ... You think I call my self often or something?

Oh well...


Nite folks.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 3, 2013)

kracker said:


> Welcome to my world. What I hate is when you're trying to respond to a text and the person you're trying to talk to sends about 17 messages before I can get 2 words typed out.




I feel your pain brother!!........Dang touch screen!!

Good night folks!!........Work is coming up on me way too fast!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 3, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Taco Bell revenge tour, gonna be a long short night


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 3, 2013)

It is Moanday


----------



## buckfiddy (Jun 3, 2013)

My thumbs are to big to text...when I do the person I'm texting thinks I'm drunk.


----------



## buckfiddy (Jun 3, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> It is Moanday



I'm moaning alright.


----------



## buckfiddy (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## Hankus (Jun 3, 2013)

well I think I survived, haply Mundy


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 3, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> It is Moanday


You got any Chai tea over there?


----------



## Hankus (Jun 3, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You got any Chai tea over there?



got sweet tea


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 3, 2013)

Hankus said:


> got sweet tea


Nope, ain da same. This stuff is good, but it's got too many ingreed,,,,,ingrid,,,,,,,,too much stuff in it for me to make. Dem folks over the big pond that we call when sumpins rong wif our puters that talk like they got a mouth full of marbles drank this stuff. It's actually pretty good too.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 3, 2013)

Today is my Saturday.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 3, 2013)

Mornin, Monday


----------



## Keebs (Jun 3, 2013)

3.5" of rain, baby, yeah!!  grow garden grow!
Hi ya'll...........


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 3, 2013)

Mornin youngins I am in The State. Spent the night in McDonough and had a good visit with Jeff C and the Jag, that youngin can put away some groceries. Sill coughing my head off, but think a day of breathing Georgia air is all I need.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 3, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You got any Chai tea over there?



BAM


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jun 3, 2013)

Keebs said:


> 3.5" of rain, baby, yeah!!  grow garden grow!
> Hi ya'll...........



oh no!!!!!!!! Did the crickets drown?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 3, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> BAM



Sheesh, took you long enough. It's almost lunch time.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jun 3, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Mornin youngins I am in The State. Spent the night in McDonough and had a good visit with Jeff C and the Jag, that youngin can put away some groceries. Sill coughing my head off, but think a day of breathing Georgia air is all I need.



mornin' KD and welcome home!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 3, 2013)

buckfiddy said:


> I'm moaning alright.



Welcome to the driveler $fiddy! 



T.P. said:


> Today is my Saturday.



TP in da house!  Mine too, sort of......



mudracing101 said:


> Mornin, Monday



Mudro! 



Keebs said:


> 3.5" of rain, baby, yeah!!  grow garden grow!
> Hi ya'll...........



Hello dere, 1st Lady! 



KyDawg said:


> Mornin youngins I am in The State. Spent the night in McDonough and had a good visit with Jeff C and the Jag, that youngin can put away some groceries. Sill coughing my head off, but think a day of breathing Georgia air is all I need.



Our pleasure, Charlie! Hate it you was feelin so bad.



gobbleinwoods said:


> BAM



Gobblin still providin! 

Mornin everyone!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 3, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Mornin youngins I am in The State. Spent the night in McDonough and had a good visit with Jeff C and the Jag, that youngin can put away some groceries. Sill coughing my head off, but think _*a day of breathing Georgia air is all I need.*_


 there ya go!


gobbleinwoods said:


> BAM


 you are just tooo sweet!


Doc_5729 said:


> oh no!!!!!!!! Did the crickets drown?





Jeff C. said:


> Hello dere, 1st Lady!
> Mornin everyone!


 Mernin Chief!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 3, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sheesh, took you long enough. It's almost lunch time.


 sheesh 60............eerrrr shuggums, better late than nevah!


----------



## stringmusic (Jun 3, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Mornin youngins I am in The State. Spent the night in McDonough and had a good visit with Jeff C and the Jag, that youngin can put away some groceries. Sill coughing my head off, but think a day of breathing Georgia air is all I need.



Y'all run over to GRITS cafe on the square and getcha some good brekfus!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 3, 2013)

Keebs said:


> sheesh 60............eerrrr shuggums, better late than nevah!


Pffffffffft.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 3, 2013)

mornin' peeps....... Welcome to GA KyDawg


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 3, 2013)

kaintuckee said:


> mornin' peeps....... Welcome to GA KyDawg


Mernin midget.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 3, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin midget.



Hey the MC!!! How's it going??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 3, 2013)

kaintuckee said:


> Hey the MC!!! How's it going??


I need the sun to come out so I can mow my grass and get the weed eater in my garden. How bout you?


----------



## Crickett (Jun 3, 2013)

kracker said:


> Welcome to my world. What I hate is when you're trying to respond to a text and the person you're trying to talk to sends about 17 messages before I can get 2 words typed out.



My husband does that to me all the time! Drives me nuts! I can't finish my first reply cause I have to keep hittin close! 



Doc_5729 said:


> oh no!!!!!!!! Did the cricket drown?


Nope! I'm still here!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 3, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I need the sun to come out so I can mow my grass and get the weed eater in my garden. How bout you?



Same here, Kicked the irrigation system on last week and the grass took off......


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 3, 2013)

Got all my phone calls and appt's outta da way, should I go hit the local reservoir for some possible top water action. Don't see any thunderstorms in the near vicinity. Ain't got no crickets, so don't have to worry bout them gettin sucked off.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 3, 2013)

You know, I sure do miss 60 Grit.


----------



## stringmusic (Jun 3, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Got all my phone calls and appt's outta da way, should I go hit the local reservoir for some possible top water action. Don't see any thunderstorms in the near vicinity. Ain't got no crickets, so don't have to worry bout them gettin sucked off.



You talkin bout the Tussahaw or the one on the west side of LG. I think it's called the Tawaliga??

I've heard folks have been pullin' some monsters out of the Tussahaw.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 3, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Got all my phone calls and appt's outta da way, should I go hit the local reservoir for some possible top water action. Don't see any thunderstorms in the near vicinity. Ain't got no crickets, so don't have to worry bout them gettin sucked off.



Go wet a line....I would if I had the chance to.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 3, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Pffffffffft.





kaintuckee said:


> mornin' peeps....... Welcome to GA KyDawg


 nice to see you around again!


Crickett said:


> Nope! I'm still here!


You da best Crickett I know!!


Jeff C. said:


> Got all my phone calls and appt's outta da way, should I go hit the local reservoir for some possible top water action. Don't see any thunderstorms in the near vicinity. Ain't got no crickets, so don't have to worry bout them gettin sucked off.


 go fishin already!


kaintuckee said:


> Go wet a line....I would if I had the chance to.


 that's right!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 3, 2013)

Keebs said:


>


Whatchu grinnin at?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 3, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> You talkin bout the Tussahaw or the one on the west side of LG. I think it's called the Tawaliga??
> 
> I've heard folks have been pullin' some monsters out of the Tussahaw.



I haven't been over there yet this year, but need to baaaadd. I've caught some monsters out of Tawaliga, and good numbers out of Tussahaw. I've got a small (250 acre) county reservoir 5 minutes from my house in Clayton Co. that i hit on spur of the moment times like this. Fishing sucks there except for a few times of the year, like now 



Keebs said:


> nice to see you around again!
> 
> You da best Crickett I know!!
> 
> ...



I was waitin on da Jag to rise and shine, he just told me he doesn't want to go because he jammed his finger the other day playin volleyball. 

Yep Kaintuck, reckon I'll go play for an hour or two.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 3, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Whatchu grinnin at?


you..........


Jeff C. said:


> I was waitin on da Jag to rise and shine, he just told me he doesn't want to go because he jammed his finger the other day playin volleyball.
> 
> Yep Kaintuck, reckon I'll go play for an hour or two.


----------



## rydert (Jun 3, 2013)

goot day ever body.................man....i'm draging today


----------



## Keebs (Jun 3, 2013)

rydert said:


> goot day ever body.................man....i'm draging today


 re-set your drag..............


----------



## rydert (Jun 3, 2013)

Keebs said:


> re-set your drag..............


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 3, 2013)

Whats up party people! 
I got me about 45 second rain shower yesterday and then sun was back out....my garden is doomed!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 3, 2013)

rydert said:


>


Mountaindew and a goody powder will do the trick


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 3, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Mountaindew and a goody powder will do the trick


So will swallowing a back of mentos whole and then chugging a coke real fast.


----------



## rydert (Jun 3, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Mountaindew and a goody powder will do the trick



good idea


----------



## rydert (Jun 3, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So will swallowing a back of mentos whole and then chugging a coke real fast.



may try this too.......................


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## Keebs (Jun 3, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So will swallowing a back of mentos whole and then chugging a coke real fast.





rydert said:


> may try this too.......................


No No: ONLY if you video it!

left ova grilled cheekun, salad & english pea salad.......... going into summer mode......... salad, salad, salads......... can't wait for the maters, squash & cucumbers to get ready!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 3, 2013)

hdm03 said:


>


----------



## Crickett (Jun 3, 2013)

Keebs said:


> You da best Crickett I know!!
> !







Ham sandwich & BBQ kettle chips 

Gotta go finish organizing my closet! My husband has waaaay more shoes than I do!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 3, 2013)

No fishies, didn even get my crickets sucked off. The sky fell out too!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 3, 2013)

Man, y'all rollin wit it in here today!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 3, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Ham sandwich & BBQ kettle chips
> 
> Gotta go finish organizing my closet! My husband has waaaay more shoes than I do!


 really????  what size does he wear????


Jeff C. said:


> No fishies, didn even get my crickets sucked off. The sky fell out too!





Jeff C. said:


> Man, y'all rollin wit it in here today!


waitin on fiveish.........


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 3, 2013)

Keebs said:


> really????  what size does he wear????
> 
> 
> 
> waitin on fiveish.........



Boat got washed out!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 3, 2013)

Afternoon ya'll !!! 


Back on the midnight shift for 2 nights, off 3 days, then got 7 straights 12's on the blackside .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 3, 2013)

Headed to the north GA mountains for a few days of rest and relaxation.   National Forest near Little Bald Mtn.  

Coffee and 'tea' are up to the rest of you for several.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 3, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon ya'll !!!
> 
> 
> Back on the midnight shift for 2 nights, off 3 days, then got 7 straights 12's on the blackside .


 how many years did it take you to catch on to this routine?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 3, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Headed to the north GA mountains for a few days of rest and relaxation.   National Forest near Little Bald Mtn.
> 
> Coffee and 'tea' are up to the rest of you for several.


.......... well........... shoot.............. enjoy!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 3, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Headed to the north GA mountains for a few days of rest and relaxation.   National Forest near Little Bald Mtn.
> 
> Coffee and 'tea' are up to the rest of you for several.



Enjoy the R&R, gobblein! Maybe Mig will make us some tea.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 3, 2013)

Keebs said:


> how many years did it take you to catch on to this routine?





Going on 28 yrs and still ain't used to it !!


Normally I don't work more than 2, or 3 days in a row unless somebody's out sick, or vacating.  Covering vacation starting Saturday.  

When we came down to see you on our way to PCB my co-worker had to work 11 straight 12's on the backside, to cover my vacation.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 3, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Headed to the north GA mountains for a few days of rest and relaxation.   National Forest near Little Bald Mtn.
> 
> Coffee and 'tea' are up to the rest of you for several.





Hope ya'll have a kicked back and chillaxin time !!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 3, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Going on 28 yrs and still ain't used to it !!
> 
> 
> Normally I don't work more than 2, or 3 days in a row unless somebody's out sick, or vacating.  Covering vacation starting Saturday.
> ...


wow


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 3, 2013)

Keebs said:


> wow






It's all good !! 



I'm seriously considering a career change, will still be in the mining industry, but in a different capacity and all day time.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 3, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> It's all good !!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm seriously considering a career change, will still be in the mining industry, but in a different capacity and all day time.


Good luck and let me know if you need an assistant.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 3, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> It's all good !!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm seriously considering a career change, will still be in the mining industry, but in a different capacity and all day time.




Alright, gotta go dig Mud out.........heehee......... find Mud to go home...........


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 3, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Going on 28 yrs and still ain't used to it !!
> 
> 
> Normally I don't work more than 2, or 3 days in a row unless somebody's out sick, or vacating.  Covering vacation starting Saturday.
> ...





You work too much. Seriously, you do. I thought I worked a lot of long hours, at some crazy times, but you got me whipped.  Gonna make you old before your time. Let some of those young guns take the mean stuff for you.


----------



## slip (Jun 3, 2013)

Home from work .... Lawd almighty it rained and that made things HUMID. The steam coming up off the ground was unreal.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 3, 2013)

it were bad out in the sun this afternoon


----------



## slip (Jun 3, 2013)

Yup it was a butt kicker out there ... And its only starting.





Im full of positivity lately...


----------



## Crickett (Jun 3, 2013)

Keebs said:


> really????  what size does he wear????
> :



He wears a size 13! He has 2 pair of waders! 2 pair of golf shoes! Several pair of boots! That's just to name a few! In all he has about 15 pair!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 3, 2013)

Crickett said:


> He wears a size 13! He has 2 pair of waders! 2 pair of golf shoes! Several pair of boots! That's just to name a few! In all he has about 15 pair!


That ain't nothin. My wife has more pairs of flippity flops than that, and we ain't even started countin the shoes yet.


----------



## Crickett (Jun 3, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That ain't nothin. My wife has more pairs of flippity flops than that, and we ain't even started countin the shoes yet.



That's expected & typical of most women BUT for a MAN to have that many is not very common!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 3, 2013)

Crickett said:


> That's expected & typical of most women BUT for a MAN to have that many is not very common!


Obviously you've never heard about ThreeLeggedPigmy's Croc collection.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 3, 2013)

You might be a redneck if..............................

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=756028



You can afford a Yeti cooler but can't afford a good beer to put in it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 3, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> You work too much. Seriously, you do. I thought I worked a lot of long hours, at some crazy times, but you got me whipped.  Gonna make you old before your time. Let some of those young guns take the mean stuff for you.






Shoot bro, I AM the young gun out here !!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 3, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Shoot bro, I AM the young gun out here !!!





Oh...


Well, you look old!


----------



## slip (Jun 3, 2013)

Speakin of old ... I almost got ran over by a old poot on one of them store scooters today. I was just standin there! I looked over and he growled at me.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 3, 2013)

slip said:


> Speakin of old ... I almost got ran over by a old poot on one of them store scooters today. I was just standin there! I looked over and he growled at me.


What was Nicodemus doing up your way?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 3, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What was Nicodemus doing up your way?





I knew that was comin`!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 3, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Oh...
> 
> 
> Well, you look old!





   Heap 'o miles on this redneck !! 




slip said:


> Speakin of old ... I almost got ran over by a old poot on one of them store scooters today. I was just standin there! I looked over and he growled at me.






You shoulda growled back . . .


----------



## slip (Jun 3, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What was Nicodemus doing up your way?





Nicodemus said:


> I knew that was comin`!


Knew it!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Heap 'o miles on this redneck !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It was hard enough not to laugh.
I just got out of his way ... Then laughed.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 3, 2013)

Is Crickett trying to give away shoes and waders? I wear size 13. Just sayin'....

Got the aquarium cleaned out and Bubbette is packing up to fly to Denver in the morning.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 3, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Is Crickett trying to give away shoes and waders? I wear size 13. Just sayin'....
> 
> Got the aquarium cleaned out and Bubbette is packing up to fly to Denver in the morning.



sounds like a productive evening.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 3, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You might be a redneck if..............................
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=756028
> 
> ...



Looks good to me!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 3, 2013)

Salmon patties with hot sauce, squash and onions, Lesewer peas . . .


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 3, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Salmon patties with hot sauce, squash and onions, Lesewer peas . . .



Sewer Peas??


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 3, 2013)

kaintuckee said:


> sounds like a productive evening.



You working tomorrow? Got a 6'9" tree sebenty five double valve to do. Any relation to you?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 3, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> You working tomorrow? Got a 6'9" tree sebenty five double valve to do. Any relation to you?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 3, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Salmon patties with hot sauce, squash and onions, Lesewer peas . . .



Sirrup, ketchup, or mustard?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 3, 2013)

Hankus said:


> it were bad out in the sun this afternoon


humidity zapped me this evenin hayin the horses!


slip said:


> Yup it was a butt kicker out there ... And its only starting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 lately?


Crickett said:


> He wears a size 13! He has 2 pair of waders! 2 pair of golf shoes! Several pair of boots! That's just to name a few! In all he has about 15 pair!


wow!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> That ain't nothin. My wife has more pairs of flippity flops than that, and we ain't even started countin the shoes yet.


I like shoes............



Nicodemus said:


> Oh...
> 
> 
> Well, you look old!





Hooked On Quack said:


> Salmon patties with hot sauce, squash and onions, Lesewer peas . . .


Love Leisure Peas wiff salmon patties!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 3, 2013)

Gonna be a hamburger patty kinda night.
On a happier note, got a flounder gigging trip planned for the weekend after this call week!!! I'm so ready for some good seafood!


----------



## Crickett (Jun 3, 2013)

slip said:


> Speakin of old ... I almost got ran over by a old poot on one of them store scooters today. I was just standin there! I looked over and he growled at me.



Y'all ever watched Betty White's "Off their Rockers"? 


rhbama3 said:


> Is Crickett trying to give away shoes and waders? I wear size 13. Just sayin'....
> 
> Got the aquarium cleaned out and Bubbette is packing up to fly to Denver in the morning.


Shoot, I'll sell you a pair.....or 15!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 3, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Gonna be a hamburger patty kinda night.
> On a happier note, got a flounder gigging trip planned for the weekend after this call week!!! I'm so ready for some good seafood!


What date would that be exactly?

I wanna go ahead and get a jump on the long range forecast...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 3, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What date would that be exactly?
> 
> I wanna go ahead and get a jump on the long range forecast...



The 14th, 15th and 16th. No No:


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 3, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> The 14th, 15th and 16th. No No:


Awesome. I was just watching this low pressure system come out of the pacific and actually cross mexico into the gulf today. It will be bringing lots of gulf moisture our way later this week, but beyond that I was wondering if it could be our first tropical storm of the season. 

That question has now been answered.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 3, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Awesome. I was just watching this low pressure system come out of the pacific and actually cross mexico into the gulf today. It will be bringing lots of gulf moisture our way later this week, but beyond that I was wondering if it could be our first tropical storm of the season.
> 
> That question has now been answered.



please, please tell me you are joking. 
Man, it sux to be me.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 3, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> please, please tell me you are joking.
> Man, it sux to be me.....


I was serious about the LPS and the moisture it'll be pumping our way later this week. I was kidding about the tropical storm,,,,,,,,,,,,,,for now.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 3, 2013)

Is it 7am yet ??


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 3, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Is it 7am yet ??



Yes, if you are in India.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 3, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Yes, if you are in India.





I'm at Buffalo China . . .


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 3, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Salmon patties with hot sauce, squash and onions, Lesewer peas . . .





kaintuckee said:


> Sewer Peas??


French sewer peas at that!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 4, 2013)

Where's my chai tea?


----------



## Hankus (Jun 4, 2013)

In chai


----------



## Crickett (Jun 4, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Where's my chai tea?



Forget the tea! Where's the coffee???


----------



## Keebs (Jun 4, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Forget the tea! Where's the coffee???


It's gonna be a looooong week with gobblin gone on vacation!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 4, 2013)

morning


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 4, 2013)

Is it lunch time yet? I'm hongry.


----------



## baldfish (Jun 4, 2013)

Another day another dollar well really only bout 25 cent after taxes


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jun 4, 2013)

Did someone ask for coffee????


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 4, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You might be a redneck if..............................
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=756028
> 
> ...


Man , what you talking about, my favorite two flavors, Bullets and highlifes



Crickett said:


> He wears a size 13! He has 2 pair of waders! 2 pair of golf shoes! Several pair of boots! That's just to name a few! In all he has about 15 pair!


I wear a 13 , Luv me some new to me waders


Jeff C. said:


> Looks good to me!





rhbama3 said:


> The 14th, 15th and 16th. No No:



Event calender: The 14TH thru the 16TH... HURRICANE PARTAY


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## Keebs (Jun 4, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


>


you know MrsHawnet is on vacation, why you messin the place up?


----------



## Crickett (Jun 4, 2013)

Doc_5729 said:


> Did someone ask for coffee????







mudracing101 said:


> I wear a 13 , Luv me some new to me waders
> 
> 
> 
> ...











mudracing101 said:


>


----------



## Crickett (Jun 4, 2013)

Keebs said:


> you know MrsHawnet is on vacation, why you messin the place up?



Oops!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 4, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Oops!


you just got nominated to fill in for her!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 4, 2013)

Keebs said:


> you know MrsHawnet is on vacation, why you messin the place up?


Sorry


Keebs said:


> you just got nominated to fill in for her!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 4, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Sorry


----------



## Crickett (Jun 4, 2013)

Keebs said:


> you just got nominated to fill in for her!



Can't.......my vacuums broken! It got overworked yesterday cleaning out my closet!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 4, 2013)

Keebs could use her broom, just a thought.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 4, 2013)

What'd I miss?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 4, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> What'd I miss?



Nothing Jeffro, i'm just hiding out and waiting.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 4, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Can't.......my vacuums broken! It got overworked yesterday cleaning out my closet!


 mine too, but the pool is clean!!!!!


mudracing101 said:


> Keebs could use her broom, just a thought.


 you haven't returned it to me, I thought you'd done claimed it!


Jeff C. said:


> What'd I miss?


 nuttin, nuttin at all............


mudracing101 said:


> Nothing Jeffro, i'm just hiding out and waiting.


git out of da closet, Crickett done cleaned it one time!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 4, 2013)

Hey.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 4, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Nothing Jeffro, i'm just hiding out and waiting.



Me too!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 4, 2013)

Dang lunch is over. 
Had to wolf down a cheekun sammich.


----------



## rydert (Jun 4, 2013)

rydert said:


> may try this too.......................





mudracing101 said:


> Nothing Jeffro, i'm just hiding out and waiting.


did you see this post from the TOP of the other page


Keebs said:


> mine too, but the pool is clean!!!!!  :



you got a pool?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 4, 2013)

Please keep the Donnie Poole family in your thoughts and prayers today and tomorrow.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 4, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey.


Heeeeyyyyyy.........


Sterlo58 said:


> Dang lunch is over.
> Had to wolf down a cheekun sammich.


I sowwy, left ova grilled deer loin wrapped in KYbacon, black beans & rice & strang beans........ I need a nap!!!!


rydert said:


> you got a pool?


 yeah I do!


Nicodemus said:


> Please keep the Donnie Poole family in your thoughts and prayers today and tomorrow.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 4, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Heeeeyyyyyy.........
> 
> I sowwy, left ova grilled deer loin wrapped in KYbacon, black beans & rice & strang beans........ I need a nap!!!!
> 
> ...





They have a daughter. 24 years old, I think?


----------



## slip (Jun 4, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Please keep the Donnie Poole family in your thoughts and prayers today and tomorrow.



They are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## rydert (Jun 4, 2013)

slip said:


> They are in our thoughts and prayers.



x's 2


----------



## Keebs (Jun 4, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> They have a daughter. 24 years old, I think?


I found the obit, yeah, he had a sister......... for some reason I was thinking he was an only child, don't know where I got that from though.  My heart breaks for them.......


----------



## T.P. (Jun 4, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Please keep the Donnie Poole family in your thoughts and prayers today and tomorrow.



A very sad situation indeed. I couldn't imagine it.


----------



## kracker (Jun 4, 2013)

Oil line blew out on my truck. I'm hoping for no internal damage, really can't afford a new engine right now.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 4, 2013)

kracker said:


> Oil line blew out on my truck. I'm hoping for no internal damage, really can't afford a new engine right now.


 dang dude..............


----------



## rydert (Jun 4, 2013)

kracker said:


> Oil line blew out on my truck. I'm hoping for no internal damage, really can't afford a new engine right now.



that sucks..............


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 4, 2013)

kracker said:


> Oil line blew out on my truck. I'm hoping for no internal damage, really can't afford a new engine right now.



Should be ok, I've run mine wiffout oil several times.


----------



## kracker (Jun 4, 2013)

Keebs said:


> dang dude..............





rydert said:


> that sucks..............





Jeff C. said:


> Should be ok, I've run mine wiffout oil several times.


I keep a close eye on my gauges, that just comes from years of driving junk, so I caught it pretty quickly. 

It was still dripping oil steadily when my buddy got there with his rollback, maybe I got lucky.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 4, 2013)

kracker said:


> I keep a close eye on my gauges, that just comes from years of driving junk, so I caught it pretty quickly.
> 
> It was still dripping oil steadily when my buddy got there with his rollback, maybe I got lucky.



Make?


----------



## kracker (Jun 4, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Make?


treefiddy in my '96 Z71.


----------



## kracker (Jun 4, 2013)

Gotta drs. appt. in Athens, talk to y'all later.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 4, 2013)

kracker said:


> treefiddy in my '96 Z71.
> View attachment 733979



Looks good for a '96 



kracker said:


> Gotta drs. appt. in Athens, talk to y'all later.



 Leave the nurses alone!! Catch you later with some good news, hopefully!!


----------



## rydert (Jun 4, 2013)

kracker said:


> Gotta drs. appt. in Athens, talk to y'all later.



later krackerhole.....................


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 4, 2013)

afternoon


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 4, 2013)

rydert said:


> later krackerhole.....................



giggle


----------



## rydert (Jun 4, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> giggle



I know


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 4, 2013)

It's been a busy day


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## Keebs (Jun 4, 2013)

kracker said:


> treefiddy in my '96 Z71.
> View attachment 733979


Nice lookin Z!!


kracker said:


> Gotta drs. appt. in Athens, talk to y'all later.





hdm03 said:


> afternoon


----------



## rydert (Jun 4, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> It's been a busy day



did you eat at Taco-Bell today?.....................


----------



## rydert (Jun 4, 2013)

well........look at me......see sig line.......


----------



## T.P. (Jun 4, 2013)

Just wanted to thank all of y'all who work and pay taxes. Y'all are a blessing to my kids and I.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 4, 2013)

rydert said:


> did you eat at Taco-Bell today?.....................View attachment 733981



That so nasty


----------



## slip (Jun 4, 2013)

Walk into the local fun store and BAM what do I see? My favorite low price surplus .223 sitting there for 5.99 a box!!
I say with a big smile "Ill take 10 boxes ma'am!" 

She points at the sign and says "One box per costumer per day" 

I nearly cried leaving with my one lonely box.




Oh well... Found a box of 9mm, originally $29.99 ... rang up $21.00


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 4, 2013)

What up party people!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 4, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> What up party people!


I gotta reset my drag, any suggestions...........


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 4, 2013)

rydert said:


> did you eat at Taco-Bell today?.....................View attachment 733981





See where the bottom of his ear connects to his jaw?


----------



## Crickett (Jun 4, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Please keep the Donnie Poole family in your thoughts and prayers today and tomorrow.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 4, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> See where the bottom of his ear connects to his jaw?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 4, 2013)

Keebs said:


>





Mean, ain`t I?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 4, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Mean, ain`t I?


 only when ya need to be.............. Hey, I was gonna get you a recording of the "Dulieville Serenades" last night, but decided they sounded sick compared to the ones you sent me, but I giggled listening to them!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 4, 2013)

Keebs said:


> only when ya need to be.............. Hey, I was gonna get you a recording of the "Dulieville Serenades" last night, but decided they sounded sick compared to the ones you sent me, but I giggled listening to them!





Send em to me anyway. I`m still tryin` to record a gator bellerin`, and a bullfrog. And the next rattlesnake I come up on, I`m gonna get it really riled up, and record it too.


----------



## rydert (Jun 4, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> See where the bottom of his ear connects to his jaw?


----------



## rydert (Jun 4, 2013)

it's 6:25 am in Brisbane Australia right now........ask me how I know......


----------



## T.P. (Jun 4, 2013)

rydert said:


> it's 6:25 am in Brisbane Australia right now........ask me how I know......



Rye-Dirt, how do you know it's 6:25 in Brisbana, Australia?


----------



## rydert (Jun 4, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Rye-Dirt, how do you know it's 6:25 in Brisbana, Australia?



cause I just got off the phone with an idjit that don't know his butt from a hole in tha ground about a piece of equipment that he has had fo 5 years


and it's rydert............


----------



## Keebs (Jun 4, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Send em to me anyway. I`m still tryin` to record a gator bellerin`, and a bullfrog. And the next rattlesnake I come up on, I`m gonna get it really riled up, and record it too.


I'll take the gator & bullfrog, you can KEEP your rattler to yourself!


rydert said:


> cause I just got off the phone with an idjit that don't know his butt from a hole in tha ground about a piece of equipment that he has had fo 5 years
> 
> 
> and it's rydert............


 there's another rydert in Brisbane?!?!??! wowdude!


----------



## rydert (Jun 4, 2013)

Keebs said:


> there's another rydert in Brisbane?!?!??! wowdude!



Keebs


----------



## T.P. (Jun 4, 2013)

rydert said:


> cause I just got off the phone with an idjit that don't know his butt from a hole in tha ground about a piece of equipment that he has had fo 5 years
> 
> 
> and it's rydert............



Them boys work early over there.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 4, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I'll take the gator & bullfrog, you can KEEP your rattler to yourself!
> 
> there's another rydert in Brisbane?!?!??! wowdude!





Sound text headed your way...


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 4, 2013)

rydert said:


> cause I just got off the phone with an idjit that don't know his butt from a hole in tha ground about a piece of equipment that he has had fo 5 years
> 
> 
> and it's rydert............



Wow RI-DIRT - I hope you were able to find someone with enough intelligence to help the lil feller


----------



## Keebs (Jun 4, 2013)

rydert said:


> Keebs


 whhaaaa, you SAID "It's Rydert"................. 


Nicodemus said:


> Sound text headed your way...


you are DEAD MEAT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 4, 2013)

Keebs said:


> whhaaaa, you SAID "It's Rydert".................
> 
> you are DEAD MEAT!!!!!!!!!!!!





Sounds mad, don`t it?   

How far did you throw your phone?


----------



## rydert (Jun 4, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Wow RI-DIRT - I hope you were able to find someone with enough intelligence to help the lil feller



......I let da secretary talk to him


----------



## Keebs (Jun 4, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Sounds mad, don`t it?
> 
> How far did you throw your phone?


I didn't, I knew what you were up to, so I was ready!
Now I'm gonna use it on some folks..............


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 4, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I didn't, I knew what you were up to, so I was ready!
> Now I'm gonna use it on some folks..............






 

Later folks, headed to Ellaville...


----------



## Keebs (Jun 4, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Later folks, headed to Ellaville...


Give Donnie a hug for me, please!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 4, 2013)

ok, I'm outta here............. dang that Mud!


----------



## lilD1188 (Jun 4, 2013)

Keebs said:
			
		

> you are DEAD MEAT!!!!!!!!!!!!



Send it to meeeee!!!! I wanna hear!!!!


_Posted from Gon.com  App for  Android_


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 4, 2013)

Kinda glad, kinda sad.  Just sold my play toy Jeep.


They wanted it worse than I did, wasn't even up for sale.



Gonna be on the look out for sumpin else . . . any suggestions ??? 


I'm thinking 70's model pristine Bronco.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 4, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Kinda glad, kinda sad.  Just sold my play toy Jeep.
> 
> 
> They wanted it worse than I did, wasn't even up for sale.
> ...




Bronco would be nice.....but, I could see you in a 60-70's muscle car, blastin some Neil Diamond!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 4, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Bronco would be nice.....but, I could see you in a 60-70's muscle car, blastin some Neil Diamond!





Wouldn't mind finding a ole Camaro, GTO, or Chevelle???



I'm gonna just take my time 'til I stumble across sumpin sweeeeeet !!!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 4, 2013)

a honky tonk dive is where I'd rather be
cause theres a bar stool waitin on me


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 4, 2013)

Maybe one of these....get the best of both worlds. It's called a 789 by a company called N2A (No 2 Alike). '57, '58, and '59 Chevy's....it's only $135,000.00


----------



## Hankus (Jun 4, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wouldn't mind finding a ole Camaro, GTO, or Chevelle???
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna just take my time 'til I stumble across sumpin sweeeeeet !!!



Goat, 67 post with the tripower.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 4, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Maybe one of these....get the best of both worlds. It's called a 789 by a company called N2A (No 2 Alike). '57, '58, and '59 Chevy's....it's only $135,000.00



reminds me of Tbirds


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 4, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Maybe one of these....get the best of both worlds. It's called a 789 by a company called N2A (No 2 Alike). '57, '58, and '59 Chevy's....it's only $135,000.00






I need about 15.8 more Jeeps to sale !!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 4, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wouldn't mind finding a ole Camaro, GTO, or Chevelle???
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna just take my time 'til I stumble across sumpin sweeeeeet !!!





El Camino. There is a darlin of one around here I see from time to time.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 4, 2013)

Hankus said:


> reminds me of Tbirds



Does sort of....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 4, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> El Camino. There is a darlin of one around here I see from time to time.






Never been real crazy 'bout 'em Nic ???


Had a bud of mine in highschool had one that was gold with a black top and a built 327, that thang was sweeeeet!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 4, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Never been real crazy 'bout 'em Nic ???
> 
> 
> Had a bud of mine in highschool had one that was gold with a black top and a built 327, that thang was sweeeeet!!





And they will do a burnout from one county to another too.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 4, 2013)

If ya gonna get a half a truck get a Ranchero, bout 72 model, 460, 4 speed


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 4, 2013)

I could use a beer or 6 ...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 4, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> And they will do a burnout from one county to another too.




Sho will !!!    My mom had a '72 Cadillac with a 472 4 barrel, that big ole thang would SMOKE the tires !! 






Hankus said:


> If ya gonna get a half a truck get a Ranchero, bout 72 model, 460, 4 speed






You know I ain't no Ford dood !!!   Although I'm seriously looking at their new 150's !!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 4, 2013)

My uncle had one of them car/trucks with a Dixie horn on it! The duke boys would have kicked his hindend ifin they heard dat!


----------



## Crickett (Jun 4, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Kinda glad, kinda sad.  Just sold my play toy Jeep.
> 
> 
> They wanted it worse than I did, wasn't even up for sale.
> ...



How about another Jeep?


----------



## Crickett (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 4, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You know I ain't no Ford dood !!!   Although I'm seriously looking at their new 150's !!


Drop some coin, and get you one of them Raptors!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 4, 2013)

Crickett said:


> How about another Jeep?




Done had 3 of 'em, ready for sumpin else ??? 




RUTTNBUCK said:


> Drop some coin, and get you one of them Raptors!!!!





No No:


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 4, 2013)

Crickett said:


> How about another Jeep?





Hooked On Quack said:


> Done had 3 of 'em, ready for sumpin else ???


I'm Liking the Bronco Idea!!.............Bigunnn used to have a nice one!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 4, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Done had 3 of 'em, ready for sumpin else ???


I think you'd look kind of sexy in a Toyota FJ


----------



## Keebs (Jun 4, 2013)

Grand Prix wiff big 'ol spinnin rims!!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 4, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I'm Liking the Bronco Idea!!.............Bigunnn used to have a nice one!!




I've had 3 of them too, from a '67 to a 90, I'd like to have one of Ted's !! 

Wonder how long it would be before he missed one ??




Miguel Cervantes said:


> I think you'd look kind of sexy in a Toyota FJ










Keebs said:


> Grand Prix wiff big 'ol spinnin rims!!!!!!






No No:


----------



## Keebs (Jun 4, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> No No:


monte carlo???????


----------



## Crickett (Jun 4, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Drop some coin, and get you one of them Raptors!!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 4, 2013)

One word...... Ford F-150 Platinum


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 4, 2013)

That may have been more than one word I think....


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 4, 2013)

Crickett said:


>





Well now, that ain`t a bad lookin` rig. If, you can get in a dull drab green.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 4, 2013)

Evening youngins.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 4, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I've had 3 of them too, from a '67 to a 90, I'd like to have one of Ted's !!
> 
> Wonder how long it would be before he missed one ??


Give it shot, and see??



Crickett said:


>






hdm03 said:


> That may have been more than one word I think....


Who's counting??



Nicodemus said:


> Well now, that ain`t a bad lookin` rig. If, you can get in a dull drab green.


They have one that is all black with graphics in matte black



KyDawg said:


> Evening youngins.



Good evening Pops!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 4, 2013)

Dang ya'll I ain't wanting to spend 60k on a truck.No No:


----------



## Crickett (Jun 4, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang ya'll I ain't wanting to spend 60k on a truck.No No:


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 4, 2013)

Crickett said:


>






Champagne taste on a beer budget !!!


----------



## Crickett (Jun 4, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Champagne taste on a beer budget !!!


----------



## Crickett (Jun 4, 2013)

keebs said:


> monte carlo???????


----------



## Crickett (Jun 4, 2013)

How bout a Samurai?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 5, 2013)

No No:


----------



## Crickett (Jun 5, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> No No:



Well you did say a beer budget!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 5, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Well you did say a beer budget!





Yeah, but not Natty Lites !!!


----------



## Crickett (Jun 5, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yeah, but not Natty Lites !!!


----------



## Crickett (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## Crickett (Jun 5, 2013)

Yep I'm bored & can't sleep!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 5, 2013)

Crickett said:


>






Hey, that thang is built better than Pookie's Ameristep Dog House blinds . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 5, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Yep I'm bored & can't sleep!





Well help me find a 70-77 NICE Bronco !!


----------



## Crickett (Jun 5, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey, that thang is built better than Pookie's Ameristep Dog House blinds . . .


----------



## Crickett (Jun 5, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well help me find a 70-77 NICE Bronco !!



Have you tried CL yet?  That's about the only place I'd know to look. My hubby could prolly find you one. He's good at finding deals on cars & trucks.


----------



## slip (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## slip (Jun 5, 2013)

Well I didn't mean to kill the thread with my hand sniffin....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 5, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Have you tried CL yet?  That's about the only place I'd know to look. My hubby could prolly find you one. He's good at finding deals on cars & trucks.




Tell 'em to keep an eye for me.  I might have to rethank this Bronco thang, found a pristine '72 Bronco, dood's asking  $42,950.  





slip said:


> Well I didn't mean to kill the thread with my hand sniffin....





Hiya Sliphole !!


----------



## slip (Jun 5, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya Sliphole !!



Sounds like some sorta prison slang ...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 5, 2013)

slip said:


> Sounds like some sorta prison slang ...






You wanna be my cell mate ??


----------



## slip (Jun 5, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You wanna be my cell mate ??



Do you do laundry?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 5, 2013)

slip said:


> Do you do laundry?






Cook too !!!


----------



## slip (Jun 5, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Cook too !!!



Well dadgum, I call top bunk.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 5, 2013)

slip said:


> Well dadgum, I call top bunk.....





You sure 'bout that ??


----------



## slip (Jun 5, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You sure 'bout that ??



No







Man, I saw a 50cal at the fun store that I wanted ... $10,500.... Couple more grand a year to keep it fed ...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 5, 2013)

slip said:


> No
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Good Laaaaaaawd !!!  Who was it made by ??

What store ??


----------



## slip (Jun 5, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Good Laaaaaaawd !!!  Who was it made by ??
> 
> What store ??



Barrett.

Gun store down the skreet that's known for over priced stuff.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 5, 2013)

slip said:


> Barrett.
> 
> Gun store down the skreet that's known for over priced stuff.





Wonder how long they'll sit on it before somebody buys it?


Gotta run, these idjits expect me to do some work out here !!


----------



## slip (Jun 5, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wonder how long they'll sit on it before somebody buys it?
> 
> 
> Gotta run, these idjits expect me to do some work out here !!



There was 2 of em!



Gotta get some sleep, here ... Later


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 5, 2013)

WHOOOOOOOT!!!  Off next 3 days, then comes the 7 skrait 12hr nights .


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 5, 2013)

Where's the coffee at....I need a couple of gallons of Hi Test.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 5, 2013)

kaintuckee said:


> Where's the coffee at....I need a couple of gallons of Hi Test.






Serve yoself, Gobblin's on vacation !!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 5, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Serve yoself, Gobblin's on vacation !!



Dis is the best I got


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 5, 2013)

kaintuckee said:


> Dis is the best I got





That should do ya !!!  'Morning Tim !!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 5, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> That should do ya !!!  'Morning Tim !!



Might be a little jittery, but it's all good!!
Mornin to you too Quack... Have a good un' I am gone


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 5, 2013)

kaintuckee said:


> Dis is the best I got


Don't look like no Masala Chai tea to me. No No:


----------



## Hankus (Jun 5, 2013)

yep


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 5, 2013)

morning


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 5, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Don't look like no Masala Chai tea to me. No No:





Neva known a Messican to drank Masala Chai tea ???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 5, 2013)

Miggiehole . .


----------



## Keebs (Jun 5, 2013)

Hi, catch up wit ya'll in a bit!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 5, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Hi, catch up wit ya'll in a bit!





Whoaaaaaaaaa, where ya going LN ???


----------



## Hankus (Jun 5, 2013)

C C Rider see what you gone done


----------



## Hankus (Jun 5, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whoaaaaaaaaa, where ya going LN ???



away


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 5, 2013)

Mornin Everybody


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 5, 2013)

Hankus said:


> away




Must be food somewhere, know dang well she ain't werkin . . .


'Moanin Hankushole !!! 





Workin2Hunt said:


> Mornin Everybody






Hiya Hunthole !! 




Ohhhhhh SNAP, I'm ona rollllllll!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 5, 2013)

holey hole ya killin me hoss


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 5, 2013)

Quackhole makes me laugh


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 5, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Quackhole makes me laugh





So does Mudhole !!!  Where's yo sig line ???




Just helped out another member naming their doggie . . .




Mebbe I shoulda said " Doodoohole??"


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 5, 2013)

Laawwwd ! I need to check in here more often.


----------



## kracker (Jun 5, 2013)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Laawwwd ! I need a new job or at least one where I can get in here more often.


Be careful, Quack will name you workinghole.

Morning everybody.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 5, 2013)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Laawwwd ! I need to check in here more often.



Me three! errr I mean too.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 5, 2013)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Laawwwd ! I need to check in here more often.





kracker said:


> Be careful, Quack will name you workinghole.
> 
> Morning everybody.







Oh my, "workinhole" is betta than "hunthole!!" 


Good thang hdm03 ain't here . . .


----------



## Hankus (Jun 5, 2013)

this is on a hole nother level


----------



## Keebs (Jun 5, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whoaaaaaaaaa, where ya going LN ???


sorry, folks wanted me to get payroll done before I played........ one part done, now on to the rest .............


Hankus said:


> away


u so smart!


Workin2Hunt said:


> Mornin Everybody


who are you again??? 


kracker said:


> Be careful, Quack will name you workinghole.
> 
> Morning everybody.


Hey papakracker, how'd the doc visit go?


kmckinnie said:


> Me three! errr I mean too.


 me four.........


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 5, 2013)

Mornin kids!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 5, 2013)

Goodnight/day ya buncha holes, I gotta crash.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 5, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Oh my, "workinhole" is betta than "hunthole!!"
> 
> 
> Good thang hdm03 ain't here . . .



That made me giggle


----------



## T.P. (Jun 5, 2013)

Word.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 5, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Word.



TPhole


----------



## T.P. (Jun 5, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> TPhole



What-up, C-hole?


----------



## Hankus (Jun 5, 2013)

thunderbird


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 5, 2013)

Silly holes.....


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 5, 2013)

what kinda hole am I


----------



## T.P. (Jun 5, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> what kinda hole am I



kinniehole


----------



## Hankus (Jun 5, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> what kinda hole am I


----------



## Crickett (Jun 5, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> what kinda hole am I



Do you really want us to answer that?


----------



## Hankus (Jun 5, 2013)

I wanna hole beer for my beer hole


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 5, 2013)

Hankus said:


> I wanna hole beer for my beer hole


----------



## Crickett (Jun 5, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Tell 'em to keep an eye for me.  I might have to rethank this Bronco thang, found a pristine '72 Bronco, dood's asking  $42,950.



 


I will let him know you're lookin for one.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 5, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> what kinda hole am I



I want the hole truth & nothen but the hole truth.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 5, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> I want the hole truth & nothen but the hole truth.



you cain stand the hole truf


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 5, 2013)

I don't like anyone watch me fishen my fishen hole;-)


----------



## Hankus (Jun 5, 2013)

don't bother me, I like performin fir a crowd


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 5, 2013)

Hankus said:


> don't bother me, I like performin fir a crowd



I heard you quit camels! Good for you. congrads!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 5, 2013)

This hole thread is about to be locked. Somebody better start a new one soon.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 5, 2013)

That gives this a hole new meaning.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 5, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> I heard you quit camels! Good for you. congrads!



I want one but ain had one, rekon that means Iwas really a smoker


----------



## Hankus (Jun 5, 2013)

hole in finished


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 5, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> This hole thread is about to be locked. Somebody better start a new one soon.



holey cow


----------



## Hankus (Jun 5, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> holey cow



yep


----------



## Hankus (Jun 5, 2013)

hey C, answer yo phone


----------



## Hankus (Jun 5, 2013)

get it bamer


----------

